# Example of how atrocious Millennials Are - My tips from today



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.

I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.

1st ride: Millennial, 1.4 boost, (she paid $10.00 towards her ride), *NO TIP.*

2nd ride: Foreign couple, in 40's, ride is 1.9 surge. $30 ride, *NO TIP* (they're foreign, not a shocker, they're 2nd worst next to millennials)

3rd ride: Woman about 60, $12 ride,* $2 IN APP TIP*

4th ride: couple in early 40's, 1.5 surge, $45, ride, *$25 CASH TIP*

5the ride, 60-yr old man (we discussed age), $14 ride, *$5 CASH TIP

Every non-millennial (and non-foreign) pax tipped me today. That's usually how it goes. The problem is that in LA where I drive, MILLENNIALS ARE OVERTAKING THE FRIGGING POPULATION and because they somehow think it's normal not to tip, I'm losing out on a shit ton of potential extra income.

Why can't we have "Uber Baby Boomers" & "Uber Seniors" Divisions? I will happily head these divisions and will be the first to welcome ALL Seniors, Baby Boomers, & Gen Xers into my car. No millennials, thankyouverymuch. That way, I'll be tipped on the majority, if not ALL , of my rides (as I should be.)

Why do millennials think it's not necessary to tip FFS??!! 
*
I'm never tipping another millennial again, be it a server, bartender, Uber Driver, WHATEVER!! If you're a millennial, you're never getting a tip from me. The reason is clear: You don't scratch my back, I won't scratch yours. Simple logic.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm a milennial and hate other milennials. Every time I've used Uber as a pax I have always cash tipped every driver. I use the same cash tips I get while driving. Please make an exception for me 

My last Uber driver, I couldn't understand his English. Something about his accent was sexy...wow can't believe I'm saying this because some guys think the same about my accent and it bothers me lol. This driver was ridiculously hot! I ended up tipping him more than I wanted to, look at him! How can you not? 








He was even sweet enough and started declining my tip. He said it was not necessary but I insisted and he took it. He had the biggest smile ever and I did too


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm a milennial and hate other milennials. Every time I've used Uber as a pax I have always cash tipped every driver. I use the same cash tips I get while driving. Please make an exception for me
> 
> My last Uber driver, I couldn't understand his English. Something about his accent was sexy...wow can't believe I'm saying this because some guys think the same about my accent and it bothers me lol. This driver was ridiculously hot! I ended up tipping him more than I wanted to, look at him! How can you not?
> View attachment 175249
> ...


 How much was the tip?? You can't leave us hanging!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Not only do I hate the millenials who don't tip, they also complain about how expensive the ride is and/or become my defacto GPS. Yes, they also think I'm a millenial so I'm somehow supposed to "get it", but frack them. If you don't know common sense and/or common decency...

I hate you. Get out of my f'ing car please. But only after 5 minutes are up, just so i collect my cancel fee.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Julescase said:


> How much was the tip?? You can't leave us hanging!


I was just going to give him like $3 for a $3.00 fare but gave him a $5 instead. Not a big tip but probably the first or biggest tip he got that day, maybe why he had that smile.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I was just going to give him like $3 for a $3.00 fare but gave him a $5 instead. Not a big tip but probably the first or biggest tip he got that day maybe why he had a big smile.


Likely would also be the only tip he received that day. Thank you for supporting our drivers!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Not only do I hate the millenials who don't tip, they also complain about how expensive the ride is and/or become my defacto GPS. Yes, they also think I'm a millenial so I'm somehow supposed to "get it", but frack them. If you don't know common sense and/or common decency...
> 
> I hate you. Get out of my f'ing car please. But only after 5 minutes are up, just so i collect my cancel fee.


OMG - I had three entitled millennial shitheels in my car last weekend, I picked them up at a Hollywood club at about 2:15 AM - it was a 2.2 surge so of course I was hoping it would be a substantial distance ........instead they were *****ing about how, at the moment (due to the surge) the Uber ride they originally *wanted* to take to Santa Monica would've cost $50 (for a 15 + mile ride) and they went on and on about "Highway Robbery!""Effin' Ridiculous!" "No Way!" So I was The very unlucky person who was driving them about 1 mile west to a strip club where they could "wait the surge out so they wouldn't be RAPED BY UBER"

I had to bite my tongue so hard (it was practically bleeding) in order not to say so many of the things I wanted to say, like; "it is so goddamn obvious that the three of you are entitled millennials, because 10 years ago, a 15+ mile ride in a cab to Santa Monica from Hollywood at this time of night would've cost you about $100 at the very lowest, not including the tip that any self-respecting normal, non-wretched person would of course include when paying the cabdriver. The fact that you're all complaining about taking a 15+ mile car ride at the busiest time of the entire week for $50 friggins bucks for THREE PEOPLE makes it clear how ridiculous your expectations are, and how much I hate you with a passion"

I used to pay $90 from WeHo to LAX EVERY TIME I TRAVELED in a taxi. That's including the $20 tip I would always tip the cabdriver, since I am a non-wretched non-millennial. $50 to travel across the city at the busiest time of the week is absolutely nothing, especially when it's three ****ing people.

GROW UP YOU CHEAP ****ING WASTES OF SPACE. I cannot wait until my next opportunity comes to not tip a millennial, I'm going to post about each occasion and I'm going to revel in every minute of it, I will be paying back every millennial for every stellar trip I provided to the non-tipping cheap-ass "youth of today "


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm liking that policy of not tipping millennials. Considering how underemployed so many of them are, there must be a ton who work in the service industry! **** em


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

You know who complains about as much if not more than millenials?




Uber/Lyft drivers.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I’ve never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


Yes I love college towns at 3x surge or more. I don't need their tip. I tip myself!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


I wonder if it wasn't surging but OP was tipped a dollar or two per ride, would that be acceptable then?

OP made $145 gross for 3.5 hrs of work; that's $41 and change not counting gas, depreciation and such.

But still, it's the tips that matter.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Julescase said:


> MILLENNIALS ARE OVERTAKING THE FRIGGING POPULATION


Instead of driving around, help develop cures for cancer and teach smartphone technology at your local senior center to engage and keep alive the customer base you want to see more of.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> You know who complains about as much if not more than millenials?
> 
> Uber/Lyft drivers.


This is why it's called the *complaint* board, not the _*compliment*_ board.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'm sure your attitude towards your millennial riders has absolutely nothing to do with your lack of tips from these "entitled" people.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

hah you should see dc market. we are lucky to get $2 in 6 rides.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'm sure your attitude towards your millennial riders has absolutely nothing to do with your lack of tips from these "entitled" people.


Nope, I despise them in my "real" job too, where I am unfortunate enough to have to work with a whole herd of 'em.

I've never worked with a generation of more entitled, lazy young adults, and I've been doing my job for 20 years. I've seen 20 years' worth of 22-30 year olds cycle through my company and I immediately noticed when the millennials began. They had an entirely different work ethic and no real drive or desire to work hard. I was *****ing about their attitudes before I knew they had a name; when the whole "millennials' thing was explained to me (starting about 5 years ago), it all made sense.

EDITED TO NOTE: I should qualify my above statement a bit: I certainly don't think millennials who are driving for Uber or Lyft are lazy - I know how difficult it is to make a buck while working for these shit companies. I'm referring to PAX.

As far as my other job goes, 20 years ago, out of the the group of eighteen assistants who were 22 to 28-year-old that I worked with, MAYBE 2-3 didn't have an impressive work ethic, and maybe 2-3 were entitled. Starting in about 2013-2014, I truly started noticing a change in the attitudes of the 22 to 26-year-olds we were working with. Despite their claims when they were interviewing that they were willing to work whatever hours necessary to get the job done, no job was too small, that they were determined, driven, etc., about 50% of them showed signs of major entitlement and attitude, and in the industry I work in that's not tolerated.

I don't care what anyone says about millennials not being any different than any other generation, I have witnessed it on a daily basis and I have literally seen the change occur in kids of that age group over the last 20 years. I'm not saying that every young person between 22 and 30 is lazy/entitled/cheap/etc. But from everything I've experienced in both jobs there is absolutely a different attitude and work ethic in a huge percentage of people 22-30.

OF COURSE there are hard-working, amazing, motivated young people out there too, I'm not saying that every single person of that age possesses the negative millennial stereotypical traits. Only the ones I have to drive around and work with.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

I've been overtipping service people forever, since I used to be one. Like, 20% minimum. Now I've been driving a couple of years and had more than a few service people stiff me when they should know better. It's always the young ones too. 

From now on when I go out downtown and I get some millennial server I'm going to start paying with my credit card just so I can draw 5 stars where it says tip on the receipt.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


I used to try that approach; unfortunately I'm still aware of the fact that even while surging, Uber is 1/4th the cost of a taxi, and I don't know anyone who doesn't tip in a taxi, because it's considered the right thing to do.



anteetr said:


> I've been overtipping service people forever, since I used to be one. Like, 20% minimum. Now I've been driving a couple of years and had more than a few service people stiff me when they should know better. It's always the young ones too.
> 
> From now on when I go out downtown and I get some millennial server I'm going to start paying with my credit card just so I can draw 5 stars where it says tip on the receipt.


That's EXACTLY what I'm going to do! Maybe drawa "Awesome Service!" Badge on there for good measure. Because, as we all know, 5-stars and badges pay the rent!

I was a server for years in college, and I also give a minimum of 20% for absolute standard service, and it goes up from there if my server is terrific. I tip my hairstylist about 50%, taxis/Uber 20% minimum....

From now on I'm not tipping millennials (except for Damsel https://uberpeople.net/members/damselindistress.103205/ if ever get her while I'm down in SD or Corodado)


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I used to try that approach; unfortunately I'm still aware of the fact that even while surging, Uber is 1/4th the cost of a taxi, and I don't know anyone who doesn't tip in a taxi, because it's considered the right thing to do.
> 
> That's EXACTLY what I'm going to do! Maybe drawa "Awesome Service!" Badge on there for good measure. Because, as we all know, 5-stars and badges pay the rent!
> 
> ...


Uber is more expensive than cab. Especially when traveling short distances.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Instead of driving around, help develop cures for cancer and teach smartphone technology at your local senior center to engage and keep alive the customer base you want to see more of.


Well, i'm not the brightest bulb on the tree so I think the cure for cancer option has left the dock, but actually, volunteering at a Senior Center is a brilliant idea - get those fine, generous tipping folks out there requesting Ubers! And in the meantime, you can try to herd up all the millennials with promises of an iphone33 early release party - trap 'em all in a warehouse building in DTLA and swallow the key!



IronMike60 said:


> Uber is more expensive than cab. Especially when traveling short distances.


Your sarcasm is going way, way over my head. No comprendo. Have you ever taken a cab?

Please explain. I've never, ever ever heard that angle. I'm all ears.



ColdRider said:


> You know who complains about as much if not more than millenials?
> 
> Uber/Lyft drivers.


I could have sworn this was the "Complaint " section of the Uber driver Forum. Are we posting in the wrong section?


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

*From the passenger perspective, the price of uber has risen significantly in the Red Bank/Long Branch NJ markets while the cost of a taxi was unchanged. A one zone ride is about $5 for taxi and $9 for uberx.*


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

IronMike60 said:


> *From the passenger perspective, the price of uber has risen significantly in the Red Bank/Long Branch NJ markets while the cost of a taxi was unchanged. A one zone ride is about $5 for taxi and $9 for uberx.*


Good luck getting a taxi anywhere in Monmouth county to take you anywhere for $5. #FAKENEWS


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

I used ride guru to estimate the cost of riding from Monmouth University in West Long Branch NJ to the Long Branch train station. Without tips, UberX was $9.76 and taxi was $6.22.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

yea from the passengers standpoint Uber is almost as expensive as a taxi now with upfront pricing, the payout to the drivers is what is really different taxi vs Uber.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

IronMike60 said:


> I used ride guru to estimate the cost of riding from Monmouth University in West Long Branch NJ to the Long Branch train station. Without tips, UberX was $9.76 and taxi was $6.22.


Call shore cab and lmk how that works out.


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

anteetr said:


> Call shore cab and lmk how that works out.


I have. That's what it costs by statute.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

IronMike60 said:


> Uber is more expensive than cab. Especially when traveling short distances.


Not where I live.....NOT even close


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Why do millennials think it's not necessary to tip FFS??!!


Plenty of reasons. However, I would narrow it to the following two:

1) Millennials have been raised in a fast changing/fast paced age of technology where their skill set and learning ability are generally outpacing their elders.
2) Millennials have been raised in a society where there is limited human interaction (shopping, pumping gas, ordering food, etc...)

Point #1 has resulted in a high level of hubris where millennials feel they know the best in all circumstances.
Point #2 has resulted in a lack of empathy and a complete lack of ability to the see the world from someone else's perspective.

Sorry...this obviously does not provide any answers....simply just a perspective.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Plenty of reasons. However, I would narrow it to the following two:
> 
> 1) Millennials have been raised in a fast changing/fast paced age of technology where their skill set and learning ability are generally outpacing their elders.
> 2) Millennials have been raised in a society where there is limited human interaction (shopping, pumping gas, ordering food, etc...)
> ...


Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

If you really need tips that much, just drive a cab... when I don’t have a driver on my car I head out in Philly once in a while and still have a 100% tip rate. Millennial, asians, old people... every gender, race, and origin tips... this is clearly an Uber issue.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Plenty of reasons. However, I would narrow it to the following two:
> 
> 1) Millennials have been raised in a fast changing/fast paced age of technology where their skill set and learning ability are generally outpacing their elders.
> 2) Millennials have been raised in a society where there is limited human interaction (shopping, pumping gas, ordering food, etc...)
> ...


You're totally on to something. I agree with both points. I'll add the fact that they've only really known a time where Uber existed; they don't understand the reality that they're receiving rides at pathetically low rates, despite any surge applied. Even at 4x surging, rates are half of regular taxi rates. But they haven't used taxis and don't appreciate the incredibly dirt-cheap modes of transportation they have available.

My question is this: how do they still, at this moment, not realize they should be tipping on Uber/Lyft? They must read, and there have been plenty of articles and sites dedicated to discussing the norms of tipping in this day and age in the US. So what is the excuse for their cheapness? Do millennial waitstaff and bartenders expect tips from me when I'm paying my bill at the end of a dinner? And if so, why would they expect a tip from me after I've driven them to their shift at the restaurant and they didn't tip me for the stellar ride I provided? Is this not a two-way street?

Until I start getting tips from millennial pax, no millennials will get tips from me. And I actually hate saying that, because personally I really enjoy giving generous tips - I like being able to make someone's day with an unexpected 40% tip, it makes me feel good to do that whenever possible.

I'm not even asking for "generous " tips from millennial pax; I just want a frigging acknowledgement for the smooth ride, friendly service, and great navigation which shaved off 6 minutes from the length of the trip compared to Uber's original estimate!


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


The concept of tipping actually began around 1600 (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gratuity)


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


Great, I'll save about $50 bucks a week by not tipping my millennial waitstaff, baristas, Uber Drivers, Yummy delivery guys, pizza delivery guys, etc.

I'm not sure where you live, but the United States has a tipping culture; it is the norm, and any self-respecting, stand-up human being tips for good service, particularly to a person in a service position. By all means, feel free to move to Europe if you don't accept that and don't want to tip anyone.

But hey, like I said, I'm happy to put a stop to tipping all millennials if they don't want to tip me.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You're totally on to something. I agree with both points. I'll add the fact that they've only really known a time where Uber existed; they don't understand the reality that they're receiving rides at pathetically low rates, despite any surge applied. Even at 4x surging, rates are half of regular taxi rates. But they haven't used taxis and don't appreciate the incredibly dirt-cheap modes of transportation they have available.
> 
> My question is this: how do they still, at this moment, not realize they should be tipping on Uber/Lyft? They must read, and there have been plenty of articles and sites dedicated to discussing the norms of tipping in this day and age in the US. So what is the excuse for their cheapness? Do millennial waitstaff and bartenders expect tips from me when I'm paying my bill at the end of a dinner? And if so, why would they expect a tip from me after I've driven them to their shift at the restaurant and they didn't tip me for the stellar ride I provided? Is this not a two-way street?
> 
> ...


I don't know about where you live but here what the passenger pays for an Uber is pretty close to what a taxi actually costs with all this up front pricing deal that Uber is doing. Now it is true that we as drivers are not receiving all that much of what the passenger is paying but they are not receiving all that much of a savings by using an Uber over a Taxi.

Would it be ok with you if the passenger tells you that he really enjoyed the trip and thank you. I mean if all you are really after is acknowledgement that really does not need to come in the form of financial incentive now does it?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Until I start getting tips from millennial pax, no millennials will get tips from me. And I actually hate saying that, because personally I really enjoy giving generous tips - I like being able to make someone's day with an unexpected 40% tip, it makes me feel good to do that whenever possible.


I understand your frustration. However, please keep in mind that your tips at a restaurant go to numerous individuals (not just the wait staff).


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Not where I live.....NOT even close


That statement was pulled out of his ass - in no country in the world is Uber more expensive than a cab.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Great, I'll save about $50 bucks a week by not tipping my millennial waitstaff, baristas, Uber Drivers, Yummy delivery guys, pizza delivery guys, etc.
> 
> I'm not sure where you live, but the United States has a tipping culture; it is the norm, and any self-respecting, stand-up human being tips for good service, particularly to a person in a service position. By all means, feel free to move to Europe if you don't accept that and don't want to tip anyone.
> 
> But hey, like I said, I'm happy to put a stop to tipping all millennials if they don't want to tip me.


Tipping is not static in the US it has not always been the norm here actually it was fought against to a large degree. That is what is great about the US that things like tipping are not sit in stone and are subject to change. There is no reason that tipping needs to remain in the US and even if it does there is no requirement that I take part in such a voluntary action.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm a milennial and hate other milennials. Every time I've used Uber as a pax I have always cash tipped every driver. I use the same cash tips I get while driving. Please make an exception for me
> 
> My last Uber driver, I couldn't understand his English. Something about his accent was sexy...wow can't believe I'm saying this because some guys think the same about my accent and it bothers me lol. This driver was ridiculously hot! I ended up tipping him more than I wanted to, look at him! How can you not?
> 
> He was even sweet enough and started declining my tip. He said it was not necessary but I insisted and he took it. He had the biggest smile ever and I did too


Ugggghhh, hope you issued him a one star rating for being a complete putz! Trying to decline a tip,REALLY?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> That statement was pulled out of his ass - in no country in the world is Uber more expensive than a cab.


I said close to not greater than. In the DC market we have Uber Taxi and one of our mods also drives a Taxi and he is amazed all the time at how close what the passenger pays for the two services is. Now the drivers pay is nowhere close to being the same.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

anteetr said:


> I've been overtipping service people forever, since I used to be one. Like, 20% minimum. Now I've been driving a couple of years and had more than a few service people stiff me when they should know better. It's always the young ones too.
> 
> From now on when I go out downtown and I get some millennial server I'm going to start paying with my credit card just so I can draw 5 stars where it says tip on the receipt.


Make it ten stars, an extra five from me!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't know about where you live but here what the passenger pays for an Uber is pretty close to what a taxi actually costs with all this up front pricing deal that Uber is doing. Now it is true that we as drivers are not receiving all that much of what the passenger is paying but they are not receiving all that much of a savings by using an Uber over a Taxi.
> 
> Would it be ok with you if the passenger tells you that he really enjoyed the trip and thank you. I mean if all you are really after is acknowledgement that really does not need to come in the form of financial incentive now does it?


Yeah......no......

I *do* hear "Thanks for the great ride" and "I really enjoyed the trip" very frequently, but unfortunately those statements don't pay the rent or bills.

I'm driving for actual US dollars, not 5-star ratings and "Great Conversation!" badges.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Also I left one of those creepy notes I get from my riders
> 
> I said something like, "You're so cute, the smile you gave me melted away my heart. You told me you live in my neighborhood and I will be requesting Uber till destiny reunite us again, forever!!!"


OMG, blehhh *hack hack*...please leave cheesy romance-like anecdotes outta here. Rakos and I can't take anymore of it


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Julescase said:


> That statement was pulled out of his ass - in no country in the world is Uber more expensive than a cab.


I am not sure about all around the world. Business Insider had a nice comparison in 2014 (http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-vs-taxi-pricing-by-city-2014-10). This is limited to US cities, but I would have to agree with you that UBER is a better deal vs. Taxi's worldwide....and this does not even take into account the filthy conditions of cabs and their drivers.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Yeah......no......
> 
> I *do* hear "Thanks for the great ride" and "I really enjoyed the trip" very frequently, but unfortunately those statements don't pay the rent or bills.
> 
> I'm driving for actual US dollars, not 5-star ratings and "Great Conversation!" badges.


Than you really do not care about being acknowledged unless that acknowledgment comes in the one form that you want.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

IronMike60 said:


> I used ride guru to estimate the cost of riding from Monmouth University in West Long Branch NJ to the Long Branch train station. Without tips, UberX was $9.76 and taxi was $6.22.


Great! Cab it is for you then.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

anteetr said:


> Call shore cab and lmk how that works out.


Funny, a taxi from my place to LAX at this very moment is $70 (plus at least $18 -$20 tip, since I am a non-cheap, non-millennial pax).

Per the Uber pax app 30 seconds ago, it would cost $26.26 for the same exact Uber X ride.

So, $90 for a cab vs. $26.26 for Uber X. Hmmmmmm...

And the Uber driver would only get a tip if they were NOT a millennial. 

But you're right- I see your point!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The expectation of tipping is an antiquated system that needs to be abolished. 

Tip if you feel like you want to but tipping shouls no longer be the social norm. 

If I go in and you tell me something costs $20 I want to pay $20. God forbid I feel enyitled to pay what I'm told I'm supposed to pay. 

I also like places that calculate tip with the price. I don't care if they round up, ill pay more to know how much everything costs up front with no math involved. 

If the price is $20 I want to give you $20. I should have to calculate anything to go out and spend money. I'd rather pay more and know what the exact amount is ahead of time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Funny, a taxi from my place to LAX at this very moment is $70 (plus at least $18 -$20 tip, since I am a non-cheap, non-millennial pax).
> 
> Per the Uber pax app 30 seconds ago, it would cost $26.26 for the same exact Uber X ride.
> 
> ...


Not a millennial and you would not get a tip from me either.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Than you really do not care about being acknowledged unless that acknowledgment comes in the one form that you want.


Huh?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Well, i'm not the brightest bulb on the tree so I think the cure for cancer option has left the dock, but actually, volunteering at a Senior Center is a brilliant idea - get those fine, generous tipping folks out there requesting Ubers! And in the meantime, you can try to herd up all the millennials with promises of an iphone33 early release party - trap 'em all in a warehouse building in DTLA and swallow the key!
> 
> Your sarcasm is going way, way over my head. No comprendo. Have you ever taken a cab?
> 
> ...


I actually just took a cab 2 weeks ago in Vegas. Didnt go far and it was $6. Thats the same as a minimum Uber trip. Now I dont know how much longer trips cost, but it does seem accurate that short trips Uber may not necessarily be much cheaper than a cab. Not necessarily more expensive but seems about on par.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not a millennial and you would not get a tip from me either.


Ha ha ! I'm sure you are always generous with your tipping.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> The expectation of tipping is an antiquated system that needs to be abolished.
> 
> Tip if you feel like you want to but tipping shouls no longer be the social norm.
> 
> ...


The same should be true for taxes as well in retail. The price on the item should be what I end up walking out paying all in.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I actually just took a cab 2 weeks ago in Vegas. Didnt go far and it was $6. Thats the same as a minimum Uber trip. Now I dont know how much longer trips cost, but it does seem accurate that short trips Uber may not necessarily be much cheaper than a cab. Not necessarily more expensive but seems about on par.


Here in LA, there's a $70 difference to get to LAX from my place. So, I think cabs are still a bit more costly.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Ugggghhh, hope you issued him a one star rating for being a complete putz! Trying to decline a tip,REALLY?


No. I gave him 5 stars. Maybe he doesn't decline every tip but he just wanted to decline mine out of being a gentleman 



upyouruber said:


> OMG, blehhh *hack hack*...please leave cheesy romance-like anecdotes outta here. Rakos and I can't take anymore of it


Don't be jelly plenty to go around, especially Rakos that lovely monkey has a special place in my heart, he just doesn't know it  I have a stuffed animal monkey I hug every night thinking is Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Here in LA, there's a $70 difference to get to LAX from my place. So, I think cabs are still a bit more costly.


Depends on where you are LA does seem to have a big delta.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The expectation of tipping is an antiquated system that needs to be abolished.
> 
> Tip if you feel like you want to but tipping shouls no longer be the social norm.
> 
> ...





Uberfunitis said:


> Not a millennial and you would not get a tip from me either.


Lemme guess, you and stevek are related?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> The same should be true for taxes as well in retail. The price on the item should be what I end up walking out paying all in.


I did mean "calculated taxes" in my second to last paragraph. Anytime I go somewhere and they say #tax is included in the price" I get a little tingling feeling in the groan.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> No. I gave him 5 stars. Maybe he doesn't decline every tip but he just wanted to decline mine out of being a gentleman
> If you're that big a fan, may I suggest the official Rakos gorilla doll. Extremely life-like as well as being anatomically correct!
> 
> Don't be jelly plenty to go around, especially Rakos that lovely monkey has a special place in my heart, he just doesn't know it  I have a stuffed animal monkey I hug every night thinking is Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Lemme guess, you and stevek are related?


I still tip when I ride on my corporate account since its not really my money and the company is ok with tips.

I dont tip when I use my personal account because that's my money, although I rarely take uber for personal reasons.

I do accept tips if offered but I never expect it. If someone wants to give me a tip because they feel I went above and beyond, ill take it, but I never expect a tip ever.

No one is entitled to a tip and no one is obligated to provide a tip. If that was so, then it wouldn't be a tip but a service charge. In which case then just call it a service charge and include it in the price of the good or service.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Lemme guess, you and stevek are related?


No, we agree on some stuff but there is much that we do not agree on.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, we agree on some stuff but there is much that we do not agree on.


Could've fooled me!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> Here in LA, there's a $70 difference to get to LAX from my place. So, I think cabs are still a bit more costly.


I believe the person that made the assertion predicated his statement with "on minimum trips" and a $90 trip is certainly not a minimum trip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I still tip when I ride on my corporate account since its not really my money and the company is ok with tips.
> 
> I dont tip when I use my personal account because that's my money, although I rarely take uber for personal reasons.
> 
> ...


So if someone provides you service that is "above and beyond" you still stiff 'em because its' your money? According to your logic you should also refuse tips. In fact, you should ask Uber to "opt out" of in app tipping. Your welcome!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> No, we agree on some stuff but there is much that we do not agree on.





upyouruber said:


> Could've fooled me!


Youve missed out on some good debates. One thing I can appreciate about Uberfunitis is that we can disagree without attacking eachother on a personal level.

He takes tipping far more to the extreme than I. Ill accept a tip if offered, he will not.



upyouruber said:


> So if someone provides you service that is "above and beyond" you still stiff 'em because its' your money? According to your logic you should also refuse tips. In fact, you should ask Uber to "opt out" of in app tipping. Your welcome!


I've never had a driver, while on my personal account, go above and beyond for me. But ive literally maybe taken one uber on my personal account. Ever. If someone wows me I may tip.

Perhaps you failed to read my logic. I dont expect to give a tip, I don't feel obligated to give a tip much like as a driver I do not expect a tip. Ill accept if offered but I will not get grumpy or vindictive just because I didn't get tipped. If I didn't earn enough with the base earnings from any given activity, it is my responsibilty to evaluate my earnings and weight it against how much I value my time.

I recommend that you do the same.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Youve missed out on some good debates. One thing I can appreciate about Uberfunitis is that we can disagree without attacking eachother on a personal level.
> 
> He takes tipping far more to the extreme than I. Ill accept a tip if offered, he will not.
> 
> I've never had a driver, while on my personal account, go above and beyond for me. But ive literally maybe taken one uber on my personal account. Ever. If someone wows me I may tip.


Ok, I've taken the bait enough. Whether the two of you are serious or not, you views are insulting and not welcome here. CLICK IGNORE!
PS: working at Dominos a few years ago, we a had a customer just like you. Drivers eventually got so p!ssed off, he got free toppings. Guess what it was? Bon appetit


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So if someone provides you service that is "above and beyond" you still stiff 'em because its' your money? According to your logic you should also refuse tips. In fact, you should ask Uber to "opt out" of in app tipping. Your welcome!


It is my money and I can choose how I spend it. You arent the government and are not authorized to steal from me (taxation)



upyouruber said:


> Ok, I've taken the bait enough. Whether the two of are serious or not, you views are insulting and not welcome here. CLICK IGNORE!
> PS: working at Dominos a few years ago, we a had a customer just like you. Drivers eventually got so p!ssed off, he got free toppings. Guess what it was? Bon appetit


I tip all my food delivery people. They are handling my food, unsupervised, for an extended period of time on a generally frequent and consistent basis. I will not stiff a delivery driver because I dont want extra sauce added to my food. That is what I'm paying for with my tip; unmolested food. Its unfortunate we live in such a society that we have to bribe food handlers to not do gross things with our food that we trust them to handle but I do live in the real world.

Its a shame that you would be proud of such a reality.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It is my money and I can choose how I spend it. You arent the government and are not authorized to steal from me (taxation)


Free toppings for you



steveK2016 said:


> It is my money and I can choose how I spend it. You arent the government and are not authorized to steal from me (taxation)
> 
> I tip all my food delivery people. They are handling my food, unsupervised, for an extended period of time on a generally frequent and consistent basis. I will not stiff a delivery driver because I dont want extra sauce added to my food. That is what I'm paying for with my tip; in olested food. Its unfortunate we live in such a society thst we have to bribe food handlers to not do gross things with our food that we trust them to handle but I do live in the real world.


Liar, liar Uber tip jar on fire!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Free toppings for you
> 
> Liar, liar Uber tip jar on fire!


Why would I lie? Its the same reason I tip as restaurants that I frequent. I know they have good memory and are as vindictive as you are. I value my health.

Its unfortunate and sad that we live in such a reality that we have bribe our food preparers to not molest our food.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> My last Uber driver, I couldn't understand his English. Something about his accent was sexy...wow can't believe I'm saying this because some guys think the same about my accent and it bothers me lol. This driver was ridiculously hot! I ended up tipping him more than I wanted to, look at him! How can you not?


It was a dark and stormy night..............................................



Julescase said:


> OMG - I had three entitled millennial shitheels in my car last weekend, I picked them up at a Hollywood club at about 2:15 AM - it was a 2.2 surge so of course I was hoping it would be a substantial distance ........instead they were *****ing about how, at the moment (due to the surge) the Uber ride they originally *wanted* to take to Santa Monica would've cost $50 (for a 15 + mile ride) and they went on and on about "Highway Robbery!""Effin' Ridiculous!" "No Way!" So I was The very unlucky person who was driving them about 1 mile west to a strip club where they could "wait the surge out so they wouldn't be RAPED BY UBER"
> 
> I had to bite my tongue so hard (it was practically bleeding) in order not to say so many of the things I wanted to say, like; "people.


They are complaining about getting "ripped off" by an Uber surge, yet they are going to a strip club where ripping off customers is how business is done. Rocket Scientists,



Julescase said:


> even *under the lower factors of* while surging, *the*Uber is*driver receives* 1/4th *to 1/2* the cost of a*what the* taxi *driver receives*,


FIFY



IronMike60 said:


> Uber is more expensive than cab. Especially when traveling short distances.


The Uber minimum is more than the meter drop in most jurisdictions. On the shorter trips, the cab is either about the same or less than UberX.



Julescase said:


> Your sarcasm is going way, way over my head. No comprendo. Have you ever taken a cab?


_*Ain't no sarcasm, thar' youngun'. Que prestas atención.*_ Not only have I ridden more than one cab, I drive one and I drive UberX. Take care not to fall into the trap into which many UberX drivers fall: equating what they receive with what the customer pays to Uber,



IronMike60 said:


> *From the passenger perspective, the price of uber has risen significantly in the Red Bank/Long Branch NJ markets while the cost of a taxi was unchanged. A one zone ride is about $5 for taxi and $9 for uberx.*





^^^^^.....and example from a market other than mine^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Uberfunitis said:


> yea from the passengers standpoint Uber is almost as expensive as a taxi now with upfront pricing, the payout to the drivers is what is really different taxi vs Uber.


^^^^^^^^^^THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Uberfunitis said:


> I don't know about where you live but here what the passenger pays for an Uber is pretty close to what a taxi actually costs with all this up front pricing deal that Uber is doing. Now it is true that we as drivers are not receiving all that much of what the passenger is paying but they are not receiving all that much of a savings by using an Uber over a Taxi.


^^^^^^^^^And THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Julescase said:


> That statement was pulled out of his ass - in no country in the world is Uber more expensive than a cab.


......................perhaps not, but it is in several cities and counties...............



Uberfunitis said:


> I said close to not greater than. In the DC market we have Uber Taxi and one of our mods also drives a Taxi and he is amazed all the time at how close what the passenger pays for the two services is. Now the drivers pay is nowhere close to being the same.


Thank you. You have cited accurately my experience. For purposes of clarification, I am the Moderator to whom the quoted poster refers. I consider it a minor wonder that Uber does not keep from us what the customer actually pays to them, especially since people are suing Uber over it.



Ribak said:


> Business Insider
> 
> ....and this does not even take into account the filthy conditions of cabs and their drivers.


There have been times when Business Insider has had problems distinguishing reality from what it would like things to be.

Your second statement is hopelessly out of date, in my markt, at least.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

The highest cash tip I ever received driving was 30 cash and I've received about 30-40 twenty dollar bill cash tips, but most of them were 25 and under and not drunk crowd .....the thirty dollar one surprised the shit out of me because it was a minimum fare a day before Christmas last year and he was only 22 year's old.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> The highest cash tip I ever received driving was 30 cash and I've received about 30-40 twenty dollar bill cash tips, but most of them were 25 and under and not drunk crowd .....the thirty dollar one surprised the shit out of me because it was a minimum fare a day before Christmas last year and he was only 22 year's old.


Ironically my highest tip was $50 on NYE from a millenial.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


Come to Houston where we get less than $10 in tips for $115 in rides.  The only people that almost always tip are those over 60 in my experience. And even a few of them have been trained not to by their grandkids.



Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


It surges where you are?



Ribak said:


> I am not sure about all around the world. Business Insider had a nice comparison in 2014 (http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-vs-taxi-pricing-by-city-2014-10). This is limited to US cities, but I would have to agree with you that UBER is a better deal vs. Taxi's worldwide....and this does not even take into account the filthy conditions of cabs and their drivers.
> 
> View attachment 175455


Add in some "idling" to that and it will be more imbalanced. Taxis get paid more when they're not moving.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I have learned to not to expect tips from anyone, though I complain about it here. It's because there is always the hope that I receive tips for providing a service _*every time*_ I provide it.

Those folks who live in areas where people are more likely to have shift work are ones I never expect a tip from. I guess this is elitist for me to think, but I figure they need the money more than I do.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


Millennial here that was rejected by my peers for not being an immature degenerate. I wish we could have a taxi club for people who don't take each other for granted. It's a rot in society though, even if you had a club like that someone would go rogue eventually. Everything deteriorates in this dirty society.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> I have learned to not to expect tips from anyone, though I complain about it here. It's because there is always the hope that I receive tips for providing a service _*every time*_ I provide it.
> 
> Those folks who live in areas where people are more likely to have shift work are ones I never expect a tip from. I guess this is elitist for me to think, but I figure they need the money more than I do.


The thing is, often those folks are the most generous.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> The thing is, often those folks are the most generous.


Agree


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Btw I hate being judged for how I look age wise. The universe can be a very cruel place sometimes because I have never shared a single quality with those so called millennial types. But I have known what it feels like for someone to think they know me based on what a magazine or news article told them. Makes me think "millennial's" act the way they do as a consequence of how they are treated. But they reject me too, so I can't sympathize with them. Actually I can't sympathize with anyone. I don't relate to anyone. Thank God. Jesus gets the glory for this wondrous work. Thank you Lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

anteetr said:


> I've been overtipping service people forever, since I used to be one. Like, 20% minimum. Now I've been driving a couple of years and had more than a few service people stiff me when they should know better. It's always the young ones too.
> 
> From now on when I go out downtown and I get some millennial server I'm going to start paying with my credit card just so I can draw 5 stars where it says tip on the receipt.


I've tried that. I literally can't bring myself to not tip.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Millenials are so fickle. They don’t eat cereals because they have to clean the bowl afterwards . So getting tipped by millennial good luck .


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would I lie? Its the same reason I tip as restaurants that I frequent. I know they have good memory and are as vindictive as you are. I value my health.
> 
> Its unfortunate and sad that we live in such a reality that we have bribe our food preparers to not molest our food.


Even more sad, people who share your views on tipping.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Even more sad, people who share your views on tipping.


It is not like those food service people are making low wages, they are guaranteed a minimum wage equal to retail workers who get no tips at all. There is nothing special about servers or what they do that should entitle them to tips.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Even more sad, people who share your views on tipping.


I find it highly disturbing that you believe not tipping someone who is making at least minimum wage is equivalent to someone who would intentionally spit or put other bodily fluid into the food that someone is planning to eat, possibly to not only themselves but their children, causing a potential health hazard...

...and they say Millennials are bad...

...talk about an all time low...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I think we’re forgetting the fact that OP was complaining about $41/hr or $145 in 3.5 hrs.

It’s not bad right?

It’s also not consistent, I get that.

So the Q is, would you like to have consistency (every passenger tip at least 20% of the fare they pay) or would you like to have the possibility? The good and the bad? The tippers and non tippers?

Why not just get rid of tipping altogether and allow the Uber Driver to get a pay bump of 20%?

Because duh, the upside is you’ll have people who tip generously to make up for the ones who don’t tip, either because they don’t want to, don’t know better, or can’t afford to but still need a ride.

I would have loved to get tipped as a retail worker, but the best customers knew, and they’d tip me/take me to lunch/buy me gifts because no matter how hard I worked busting my a** and how much verbal abuse I got..I still only made $14/hr (a bit above minimum wage b/c we were a bridge brand but no commission )


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I find it highly disturbing that you believe not tipping someone who is making at least minimum wage is equivalent to someone who would intentionally spit or put other bodily fluid into the food that someone is planning to eat, possibly to not only themselves but their children, causing a potential health hazard...
> 
> ...and they say Millennials are bad...
> 
> ...talk about an all time low...


Noooo, the act of stiffing someone is potentialy hazardous .


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I'll add the fact that they've only really known a time where Uber existed; they don't understand the reality that they're receiving rides at pathetically low rates, despite any surge applied.


Quit yankin' our chains... those are a wholly different generation.



> My question is this: how do they still, at this moment, not realize they should be tipping on Uber/Lyft? They must read, and there have been plenty of articles and sites dedicated to discussing the norms of tipping in this day and age in the US. So what is the excuse for their cheapness? ?


To this group, you are just a mode of transportation. They probably don't tip the salon worker either. Tips are earned through exemplary work. Entertain them?



> Until I start getting tips from millennial pax, no millennials will get tips from me.
> !


Sounds like a principle driven from ageism...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Noooo, the act of stiffing someone is potentialy hazardous .


Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.


Knowing you do not live in my market certainly helps


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I love millenials, they dont tips but they party every nights. I will take a busy night everyday.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not like those food service people are making low wages, they are guaranteed a minimum wage equal to retail workers who get no tips at all. There is nothing special about servers or what they do that should entitle them to tips.


While laws differ by state, only 7 states and 1 US territory are required by pay servers the same federal minimum wage as other retail workers . Every other state is not required to pay the federal minimum wage so your statement is not entirely accurate. Some servers do depend on tips to help supplement their lower than minimum wage income.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


I get plenty of old fart and they don't tip either. I think it's because you're a girl and it's a sex issue.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Its really funny how the millennial truly has not ony contributed to and continues to perpetuate the demise of the moral fiber that once was America yet you expect such a undereducated yet over opinionated generation of people to tip lol get over it bro as drivers we never mattered and now we are just waiting for the end to come and its coming autonomous cars are going to put us all out work so who really ****n cares that millennial dont tip thats the least of our worries.... but either way i hear you


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Millennials suck.

FYI, we r broke AF. When we do have money, we tend to be stingy bastards.


----------



## immortalpassion (Oct 17, 2017)

Here in Toronto no one tips,
I drove a Caucasian well spoken guy in his middle ages once who said it that I saved his day; he locked himself out of his office and car keys were left behind. I drove them for 45 minutes and made only 30 sth CAD. no tip nothing.
And the usual pax don tip, the only tips I got were from 2 millennials, which is 2/70+ rides, both were Asian. now go figure.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey this is out of topic a little but we are talking about tip. Do toll collectors get tips? Just asking because we don't have tolls where I live.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Please dont get me wrong, but everytime you assume that a service MUST come with TIP *by APP* you are saying to uber that they dont need to review their % bc you get extra money. TIP is not part of salary, its a bónus that comes of you good service. same reason why restaurants pay poorly here: waiters will get the dignifying part of income by tips. (in PT there are no % of tip in bill).


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

immortalpassion said:


> And the usual pax don tip, the only tips I got were from 2 millennials, which is 2/70+ rides, both were Asian. now go figure.


It seems that the prevailing notion is that Asians don't tip. Do we have any reason as to why that is so?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> While laws differ by state, only 7 states and 1 US territory are required by pay servers the same federal minimum wage as other retail workers . Every other state is not required to pay the federal minimum wage so your statement is not entirely accurate. Some servers do depend on tips to help supplement their lower than minimum wage income.


That is wrong it is a federal requirement that every tipped employee must make at least the federal minimum wage of 7.25 when tips and wages are combined. If tips are not enough to bring the wage up to that level than the employer is required to make up the difference. This is a lie that the service industry likes to tell everyone so that they can garner more tips but it is not true at all that servers make less than retail if they do not receive tips.

*Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.

https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.pdf*


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The expectation of tipping is an antiquated system that needs to be abolished.
> 
> Tip if you feel like you want to but tipping shouls no longer be the social norm.
> 
> ...


 I don't completely disagree with what you're saying here. 
However, the part that doesnt make sense is you have a tablet in your car encouraging tips.
Pax is expecting to pay what Uber quoted them, yet here is this driver throwing hints that he wants a tip.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> That is wrong it is a federal requirement that every tipped employee must make at least the federal minimum wage of 7.25 when tips and wages are combined. If tips are not enough to bring the wage up to that level than the employer is required to make up the difference. This is a lie that the service industry likes to tell everyone so that they can garner more tips but it is not true at all that servers make less than retail if they do not receive tips.
> 
> *Employers electing to use the tip credit provision must be able to show that tipped employees receive at least the minimum wage when direct (or cash) wages and the tip credit amount are combined. If an employee's tips combined with the employer's direct (or cash) wages of at least $2.13 per hour do not equal the minimum hourly wage of $7.25 per hour, the employer must make up the difference.
> 
> https://www.dol.gov/whd/regs/compliance/whdfs15.pdf*


In the black and white letter of the law that may be true, but in the gray real world things are more complicated when it comes to servers. For the employer to make up the difference, that would require the server to report all earned tips to the employer to prove they are under the minimum wage. That means servers would then be paying taxes on those tips. That just doesn't happen. Employers and servers in the restaurant industry know this. Servers also understand that some days will be shit and others won't but I have NEVER seen a server turn out their pockets to tell their employer that their hourly rate plus tips only came out to $5 per hours this week so they'll need the additional $2.25 in their weekly paycheck. I still stand by my last sentence in the original post, some servers (that aren't payed the federal minimum wage) do rely on tips to help them meet earn at least minimum wage.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Also I left one of those creepy notes I get from my riders
> 
> I said something like, "You're so cute, the smile you gave me melted away my heart. You told me you live in my neighborhood and I will be requesting Uber till destiny reunite us again, forever!!!"


Love it


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> In the black and white letter of the law that may be true, but in the gray real world things are more complicated when it comes to servers. For the employer to make up the difference, that would require the server to report all earned tips to the employer to prove they are under the minimum wage. That means servers would then be paying taxes on those tips. That just doesn't happen. Employers and servers in the restaurant industry know this. Servers also understand that some days will be shit and others won't but I have NEVER seen a server turn out their pockets to tell their employer that their hourly rate plus tips only came out to $5 per hours this week so they'll need the additional $2.25 in their weekly paycheck. I still stand by my last sentence in the original post, some servers (that aren't payed the federal minimum wage) do rely on tips to help them meet earn at least minimum wage.


I have been a server, we actually were required to report our tips to our employer daily, and there were some days that I actually reported below minimum wage and my employer did make up the difference, though they were not happy about it.

I have absolutely no sympathy for a server who is trying to scam the system by not paying taxes on their full income including tips. If they are not reporting accurate information than that is completely on them with regards to their lack of tips and I feel no obligation to supplement them in any way.

Now the other side of the argument that you present is that some employers may not follow the law and actually supplement their employees for low tips, If that is the case I have no reason to believe that they would follow the law and actually give my tip that I left on the credit card to their employee without taking it for themselves. Again dishonesty and I feel no compulsion to support it.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> , If that is the case I have no reason to believe that they would follow the law and actually give my tip that I left on the credit card to their employee without taking it for themselves. Again dishonesty and I feel no compulsion to support it.


Oh dont worry about that. They go through the receipts themselves, which they have access to, before the end of their shift to confirm how much they made.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Oh dont worry about that. They go through the receipts themselves, which they have access to, before the end of their shift to confirm how much they made.


Not everyone does, I have heard horror stories of that very thing happening.

Bottom line is if everyone follows the law than it works out, if people do not follow the law than that is not on me that is on them.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not everyone does, I have heard horror stories of that very thing happening.


So that is why you dont tip


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> So that is why you dont tip


I don't tip when I do not have to because It is not needed.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

The Future looks bright....NOT. lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't tip when I do not have to because It is not needed.


Right. I just dont get why you try to make it seem like there's is other reasons. It's really irrelevant if the employers is honest or not because that's not the reason you you are going to tip or not tip.



steveK2016 said:


> He takes tipping far more to the extreme than I. Ill accept a tip if offered, he will not.
> 
> .


Gotta call this one out also Steve.

As you said, funitis does not accept tips. At least he claims he doesnt.

You have a tablet in your car that encourages tips and even have talked about how great tips have been since you put that tablet there.
Really seems hypocritical to really want tips for yourself, but then say you dont feel the need to tip others.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Right. I just dont get why you try to make it seem like there's is other reasons. It's really irrelevant if the employers is honest or not because that's not the reason you you are going to tip or not tip.


I would be much more sympathetic to tipping, if the people working for tips were making less than every other minimum wage job out there. That simply is not the case with servers, if people follow the law, if they do not follow the law than I loose all sympathy at all for the situation.

The only place I have any inkling of a thought of tipping is with the non employee situation like rideshare, but I loose that by working rideshare and seeing that I do in fact make more than minimum wage.

Even if it were true that people were making below min wage I still would not be a tipper because I want to force the companies to actually pay what is required. If they can not keep people working for them because they are making too low pay than that is good and they should increase pay as needed to make their business sustainable. I know that would mean that I would pay more for individual items, and I am completely ok with that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Right. I just dont get why you try to make it seem like there's is other reasons. It's really irrelevant if the employers is honest or not because that's not the reason you you are going to tip or not tip.
> 
> Gotta call this one out also Steve.
> 
> ...


Oh ill do what I can to encourage tips. I know the value of it on a personal level. If I can provide exceptional service in the form of a tablet that allows pax to watch movies or listen to music, and if I get extra tips for it, I'm all for it.

I'm not for the complete abolition of tipping. I am for the abolition of the mandatory social pressure to tip. Tipping shouldn't be banned. If you feel a tip has been earned, by all means give them a tip but if someone doesnt tip they shouldnt be shunned for it, much less have a health risk put on them by ejaculating into their food.

I am providing an extra service in the hopes for tips but I will not be angry or vindictive to anyone that doesnt tip even with my extras.

What extra service did the OP do above and beyond that should warrant a tip?

So many drivers believr entitled to a tip for just doing their job without getting the pax killed. That's what you get paid to do. A tip should be an extra given because you feel you receive extra service above the standard that you are already paying for.

Ive yet to be in an Uber that offered the extra amenity of a tablet in the back to allow me to control the music. I tip on my corporate card based on how nice of a car I get based on platform. I ordered XL and got an Uber Black MKT, so I tipped the guy a $5 for the $8 fare. I got my moneys worth, it was a nice smooth ride.

If I ran into a driver with my level of game on X, I may tip them.

I'm not like Uberfunitis whw refuses to tip everyone out of pure principle.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not like Uberfunitis whw refuses to tip everyone out of pure principle.


For the record I do tip often, not because it is my desire, just because I am a creature of habit and like to go to the same places that I find I like and it is unwise in todays world as you have said not to tip people who are left alone with your food.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> For the record I do tip often, not because it is my desire, just because I am a creature of habit and like to go to the same places that I find I like and it is unwise in todays world as you have said not to tip people who are left alone with your food.


Its the "dont spit in my food" service fee!



Cableguynoe said:


> I don't completely disagree with what you're saying here.
> However, the part that doesnt make sense is you have a tablet in your car encouraging tips.
> Pax is expecting to pay what Uber quoted them, yet here is this driver throwing hints that he wants a tip.


I'm not putting a gun to anyones head and my tablet just provide an extra service in exchange for the tip. Tips are appreciated and you wont get shunned by me if you decide not to tip.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not like those food service people are making low wages, they are guaranteed a minimum wage equal to retail workers who get no tips at all. There is nothing special about servers or what they do that should entitle them to tips.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Right. I just dont get why you try to make it seem like there's is other reasons. It's really irrelevant if the employers is honest or not because that's not the reason you you are going to tip or not tip.


Agreed.



Uberfunitis said:


> I would be much more sympathetic to tipping, if the people working for tips were making less than every other minimum wage job out there. That simply is not the case with servers, if people follow the law, if they do not follow the law than I loose all sympathy at all for the situation.
> 
> The only place I have any inkling of a thought of tipping is with the non employee situation like rideshare, but I loose that by working rideshare and seeing that I do in fact make more than minimum wage.


Unless servers receive tips from customers, in most states they ARE receiving less than the minimum wage. Your situation of mandatory tip reporting as a server sounds like the exception, not the norm. I could be wrong. It's been a while since I've worked in a restaurant but that was not the norm when I did work there.

Your stipulation of "if they follow the law" allows you to rationalize not to leaving a tip because they _should _be earning minimum wage, as long as they are doing exactly what you expect them to. But how exactly do you know their situation? I choose to tip based on the service received, not whether or not I believe they are receiving minimum wage or not. You brought me a refill before my glass was empty and before I asked for it. Great service! You took the time to engage with my 5-year-old daughter and ask her about the drawing she was making. Great service! You picked me up and dropped me off on time, had a phone charger at the ready because my phone was at 3% and didn't have any other way to get a charge. Great service! In those cases I will tip more than I usually would, because of the level of service provided.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Unless servers receive tips from customers, in most states they ARE receiving less than the minimum wage. Your situation of mandatory tip reporting as a server sounds like the exception, not the norm. I could be wrong. It's been a while since I've worked in a restaurant but that was not the norm when I did work there.
> 
> Your stipulation of "if they follow the law" allows you to rationalize not to leaving a tip because they _should _be earning minimum wage, as long as they are doing exactly what you expect them to. But how exactly do you know their situation? I choose to tip based on the service received, not whether or not I believe they are receiving minimum wage or not. You brought me a refill before my glass was empty and before I asked for it. Great service! You took the time to engage with my 5-year-old daughter and ask her about the drawing she was making. Great service! You picked me up and dropped me off on time, had a phone charger at the ready because my phone was at 3% and didn't have any other way to get a charge. Great service! In those cases I will tip more than I usually would, because of the level of service provided.


If people do not follow the law that is on them and they deserve the consequences for that.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Millennials suck.
> 
> FYI, we r broke AF. When we do have money, we tend to be stingy bastards.


I appreciate the fact that you can at least admit it, and you get what I'm trying to say. 



UberLaLa said:


> The Future looks bright....NOT. lol
> 
> View attachment 175791


Where did you find that graph? It's exactly what I've been witnessing and I'm glad to have something that backs it up!


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> If people do not follow the law that is on them and they deserve the consequences for that.


I wish I could see the world as black and white as you do. Just wondering if you ever accept tips while driving under any circumstances?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I wish I could see the world as black and white as you do. Just wondering if you ever accept tips while driving under any circumstances?


I have in the past, but I do not currently. If I do get a tip in app and I do from time to time that money gets donated to a charity and I take that into account in my taxes.

The issue really is black and white people just want to make it grey because they benefit from disinformation.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I appreciate the fact that you can at least admit it, and you get what I'm trying to say.
> 
> Where did you find that graph? It's exactly what I've been witnessing and I'm glad to have something that backs it up!


The graph is from Wikipedia on population demographics by age. The _Tippers - Non-Tippers_ I added


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you. I've said this before in my posts. What is it that these Millenials do??
They're bartenders, servers, cocktail waiters and guess what, they expect. Tips. I ordered sushi to go and when she rang it up , the Millenial said just sign right here for the tip. So from now on I will ask "when was the last time you tipped your uber driver?" If they look at me funny I will return the favor.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

2Cents said:


> I totally agree with you. I've said this before in my posts. What is it that these Millenials do??
> They're bartenders, servers, cocktail waiters and guess what, they expect. Tips. I ordered sushi to go and when she rang it up , the Millenial said just sign right here for the tip. So from now on I will ask "when was the last time you tipped your uber driver?" If they look at me funny I will return the favor.


Perhaps they look at you funny because they have never taken an Uber in their life. I know it is amazing to us as drivers but Uber still has a long way to go in convincing the vast majority of the population to attempt a ride with their service.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Why isn't this thread featured?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Perhaps they look at you funny because they have never taken an Uber in their life. I know it is amazing to us as drivers but Uber still has a long way to go in convincing the vast majority of the population to attempt a ride with their service.


Are you f&kn kidding me. Millenials are fûbr X.
I say they take all those unprofitable fares and they can keep them for themselves.



FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Why isn't this thread featured?


I thought it was?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> Why isn't this thread featured?


Because Julescase gets no love (or tips)


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

She gets all of my love... and not just the tip


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.


Holy crap. Do you know how long it would take me to gross $145? 8-10 hours during the day. And that's driving XL.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Unless servers receive tips from customers, in most states they ARE receiving less than the minimum wage. Your situation of mandatory tip reporting as a server sounds like the exception, not the norm. I could be wrong. It's been a while since I've worked in a restaurant but that was not the norm when I did work there.
> 
> Your stipulation of "if they follow the law" allows you to rationalize not to leaving a tip because they _should _be earning minimum wage, as long as they are doing exactly what you expect them to. But how exactly do you know their situation? I choose to tip based on the service received, not whether or not I believe they are receiving minimum wage or not. You brought me a refill before my glass was empty and before I asked for it. Great service! You took the time to engage with my 5-year-old daughter and ask her about the drawing she was making. Great service! You picked me up and dropped me off on time, had a phone charger at the ready because my phone was at 3% and didn't have any other way to get a charge. Great service! In those cases I will tip more than I usually would, because of the level of service provided.


So now we're supposed to tip because the servers employee may be breaking federal law?

Thats not my responsibility to know. God forbid we assume people are not criminals...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Are you f&kn kidding me. Millenials are fûbr X.
> I say they take all those unprofitable fares and they can keep them for themselves.
> 
> I thought it was?


I guess that I missed it.


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


We tip. Just not you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tired of millennials... drive a taxi, cause they all take uber now...


----------



## Grape6 (Nov 5, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about millenials and tipping. Most of my riders are millenials and they usually don't tip. Oh, and their rides are usually short enough to walk! Gotta love those $3.75 rides.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

I got a $16 tip from a millenial today...

I guess the $94K vehicle in the driveway might have something to do with it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

"Millennial" is actually a pretty huge age range:










And tbh, all this talk about how Uber x is cheaper then cab... not always true. Uber x may be worse off for the driver because the RATES at which Uber pays you THEN deduct their 25% off of is laughable...it certainly warrants a tip from the passenger if they paid the same amount Uber then passed off to you minus the 25% commission.

I took an Uberx, it was 10 minutes, 2.2 miles and no traffic...total was $12.45 before tips, not bad right?

Cab would have cost me $9, and let's throw in 5 minutes of waiting in traffic (.55 x 5 = $2.75) and it still is cheaper then Uberx @ $11.75 before tips.










Pool would have been a few bucks cheaper but then potentially someone else would be in on the ride, so that makes sense, except for the driver that gets peanuts.

Uber is brilliant, turning drivers against passengers and then in turn passengers against driver while Uber walks away with the bulk of the fare.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> "Millennial" is actually a pretty huge age range:
> 
> .


the older millennials usually dont realize they're millennials.

I showed my cousin that same thing a while back when talking about millennials and his jaw literally dropped when I showed him he was a millennial.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Millennials didn't just pop out of the earth, you know. Some guy usually shags some girl and 9 months later a child pops out. Same as it's been since the beginning of time.

Now that child is raised by those two shaggers. How s/he is raised depends on those two shaggers.

I've done lots of food delivery and been stiffed more by the older ppl than the young ones.

Btw, I'm not a millennial.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> the older millennials usually dont realize they're millennials.
> 
> I showed my cousin that same thing a while back when talking about millennials and his jaw literally dropped when I showed him he was a millennial.


I begrudgingly admit i am barely a millennial, i prefer MTV generation but i'm still in that range.

An millennials suck, horrible tippers, horrible customers, can't hold their liquor.

GenX are much better people all around. But they are getting past their drinking/partying age, and are solidly in the "i'll drive myself everywhere" demographic.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I begrudgingly admit i am barely a millennial, i prefer MTV generation but i'm still in that range.
> 
> An millennials suck, horrible tippers, horrible customers, can't hold their liquor.
> 
> GenX are much better people all around. But they are getting past their drinking/partying age, and are solidly in the "i'll drive myself everywhere" demographic.


Ok I feel ya. I'm in my late 30's.
Missed millennial group by a few years. 
In many ways I admit I relate to them.

But I'm grateful to have been raised by parents that didn't raise me like a millennial.

Figured my shit out when I was 20


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ok I feel ya. I'm in my late 30's.
> Missed millennial group by a few years.
> In many ways I admit I relate to them.
> 
> ...


I'll be honest... took basic training to knock sense into me.

I went into basic as a skinny Asian man child,

I came out as a slightly less Skinny Asian man


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I'll be honest... took basic training to knock sense into me.
> 
> I went into basic as a skinny Asian man child,
> 
> I came out as a slightly less Skinny Asian man


At least you were still Asian. I was expecting something else as I started reading that third line.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Julescase said:


> That statement was pulled out of his ass - in no country in the world is Uber more expensive than a cab.


In NYC, where surge is almost non-existent, UberX consistently costs more than a yellow cab - for the rider. UberX is now on average $20 more expensive than a yellow cab from JFK to Manhattan: $72 vs $52.
That wasnt the case before upfront pricing. But it is now.

Lyft is cheaper. Juno has the best rates (and for now only takes 10% from the drivers).

Uber is pricong themselves out of the market in NYC.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

BigBadDriver said:


> Uber is pricong themselves out of the market in NYC.


They're welcome to do this in my area. Raise those rates!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> They're welcome to do this in my area. Raise those rates!


Drivers are not getting any extra because of that still less than a taxi even though Uber is charging more for the ride.


----------



## IronMike60 (Sep 8, 2017)

In many markets, Uber without tip is more expensive than Taxi plus tip. Drivers come across as greedy begging for cash tips.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

IronMike60 said:


> In many markets, Uber without tip is more expensive than Taxi plus tip. Drivers come across as greedy begging for cash tips.


In those markets that you speak of, how much does taxi charge per mile/minute?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

BigBadDriver said:


> In NYC, where surge is almost non-existent, UberX consistently costs more than a yellow cab - for the rider. UberX is now on average $20 more expensive than a yellow cab from JFK to Manhattan: $72 vs $52.
> That wasnt the case before upfront pricing. But it is now.
> 
> Lyft is cheaper. Juno has the best rates (and for now only takes 10% from the drivers).
> ...


Now they just have 597 markets to go.
#UpFrontSham


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


wow thats good


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> At least you were still Asian. I was expecting something else as I started reading that third line.


LOL! Same here


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

IronMike60 said:


> In many markets, Uber without tip is more expensive than Taxi plus tip. Drivers come across as greedy begging for cash tips.


its not many markets, but also keep in mind that is uber setting a fixed price and the driver still getting shafted.

whats the group called born after 2000?


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

You should just be glad you are a chick. Cause your tips would be cut by at least in half if you were a man. No man is gonna tip me $20 out of the blue unless I do something way above and beyond than expected or I meet a very generous rich man.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> You should just be glad you are a chick. Cause your tips would be cut by at least in half if you were a man. No man is gonna tip me $20 out of the blue unless I do something way above and beyond that is expected or I meet a very generous rich man.


Guys will give you a tip a few times in West Hollywood.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lolinator said:


> wow thats good


Not good enough for OP .

Some folks have major ambitions #nohate


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Guys will give you a tip a few times in West Hollywood.


ehh gay dudes don't really tip they just tend to flirt. I guess by tipping someone they find attractive, straight men are showing their ability to be a provider. Which is not the number one trait men look for in other men when they are hunting for a mate.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

saucy05 said:


> ehh gay dudes don't really tip they just tend to flirt. I guess by tipping someone they find attractive, straight men are showing their ability to be a provider. Which is not the number one trait men look for in other men when they are hunting for a mate.


They're not allowed to flirt for free. As male that's not allowed.


----------



## f1zero (Jan 29, 2016)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


You sound just like an entitled pax. "as I should be" No, you're not entitled to tips just because you work in the service industry. You earn tips. I've had plenty of millennials tip me. Some tip, some don't. Get over it and onto the next ride


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> its not many markets, but also keep in mind that is uber setting a fixed price and the driver still getting shafted.
> 
> whats the group called born after 2000?


You didn't see my post on millennial age groups I see.

And yes, the drivers get a shafted price but the customers don't see that. They see the fixed price Uber charges them. This and the marketing uber's done before hand of no tips necessary, etc, doesn't help even if they now add the option to tip.

Not that it's right passengers don't tip...but it's uber that's more of the issue.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You didn't see my post on millennial age groups I see.
> 
> And yes, the drivers get a shafted price but the customers don't see that. They see the fixed price Uber charges them. This and the marketing uber's done before hand of no tips necessary, etc, doesn't help even if they now add the option to tip.
> 
> Not that it's right passengers don't tip...but it's uber that's more of the issue.


oh i totally agree its not paxs fault, uber created this issue. i was just responding to the poster saying that drivers dont deserve tips.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> oh i totally agree its not paxs fault, uber created this issue. i was just responding to the poster saying that drivers dont deserve tips.


And passengers don't deserve to be picked up in 2 minutes at 80% less than a taxi.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Emp9 said:


> its not many markets, but also keep in mind that is uber setting a fixed price and the driver still getting shafted.
> 
> whats the group called born after 2000?


Centennial or Generation Z.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have been a server, we actually were required to report our tips to our employer daily, and there were some days that I actually reported below minimum wage and my employer did make up the difference, though they were not happy about it.
> 
> I have absolutely no sympathy for a server who is trying to scam the system by not paying taxes on their full income including tips. If they are not reporting accurate information than that is completely on them with regards to their lack of tips and I feel no obligation to supplement them in any way.
> 
> Now the other side of the argument that you present is that some employers may not follow the law and actually supplement their employees for low tips, If that is the case I have no reason to believe that they would follow the law and actually give my tip that I left on the credit card to their employee without taking it for themselves. Again dishonesty and I feel no compulsion to support it.


Ok so we can assume that you report your cash tips on your income taxes, right?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Julescase said:


> GROW UP YOU CHEAP &%[email protected]!*ING WASTES OF SPACE. I cannot wait until my next opportunity comes to not tip a millennial, I'm going to post about each occasion and I'm going to revel in every minute of it, I will be paying back every millennial for every stellar trip I provided to the non-tipping cheap-ass "youth of today "


So I take it that you are _not _impressed with the younger generation?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> So I take it that you are _not _impressed with the younger generation?


Where'd you get that idea? . . . . .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not good enough for OP .
> 
> Some folks have major ambitions #nohate


Again, as I specifically stated in the first sentence of my original post, I wasn't _complaining_ about anything. I did, however, notice an interesting trend. I realized as I reviewed my fare/breakdown/tip details from the evening in question that the 5 trips were quite telling with regards to the general tipping habits of various generations. Under 35-ish = no tips (USUALLY) . Over 36-ish= tips (SOMETIMES/OFTEN).

Granted, it's no scientific, double-blind research study but it does back up what other posters and I have said many times: for some reason, millennials don't tip often.

Personally, I am truly interested in the reason for their lack of tipping. Is it because they grew up in the era of Uber and never used taxis (where tipping is the norm 100% of the time)? Or did their parents not teach them basic tipping etiquette? Or is it some other reason? I've had terrific trips with *many* millennials - but maybe 1 out of every 10 millennial tips me.

I just need to know why - it's so perplexing. I mean, I can talk a dog off of a meat wagon and I can sell ice to an eskimo, but for the love of all things holy, I can't get a millennial to tip me. I could get Ebineezer Scrooge to tip me for Pete's sake - what the hell is the secret??!!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok so we can assume that you report your cash tips on your income taxes, right?


Yes, I do! Why would anyone not report cash tips, the benefits of such a small amount are not worth the risks of not reporting not to mention the damage to your conscience by not doing the correct thing, assuming you have a conscience.



Julescase said:


> I just need to know why - it's so perplexing. I mean, I can talk a dog off of a meat wagon and I can sell ice to an eskimo, but for the love of all things holy, I can't get a millennial to tip me. I could get Ebineezer Scrooge to tip me for Pete's sake - what the hell is the secret??!!


Ratings.... Do away with ratings and you would find that more people tip. With ratings there is little incentive to tip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes, I do! Why would anyone not report cash tips, the benefits of such a small amount are not worth the risks of not reporting not to mention the damage to your conscience by not doing the correct thing, assuming you have a conscience.
> 
> Ratings.... Do away with ratings and you would find that more people tip. With ratings there is little incentive to tip.


How are ratings and tips correllated? That's the first time I've heard anyone mention a connection between ratings and tips.

Do you mean millennials don't tip because they don't like to rate drivers so they figure they won't do either thing (rate driver or tip driver)? Or they don't like the fact that drivers are forced to rate their pax (which they are forced to do before they can move on to another ride request)?

Can you clarify please? I don't quite know what you mean.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Julescase said:


> How are ratings and tips correllated? That's the first time I've heard anyone mention a connection between ratings and tips.
> 
> Do you mean millennials don't tip because they don't like to rate drivers so they figure they won't do either thing (rate driver or tip driver)? Or they don't like the fact that drivers are forced to rate their pax (which they are forced to do before they can move on to another ride request)?
> 
> Can you clarify please? I don't quite know what you mean.


Before tips were seen as a method to get good service, as in if you give a tip the person will remember and give you better service in the future. Now with ratings people feel that they no longer need to tip because the rating system ensures that they receive good service without the need to tip. If someone provides what you feel is substandard service you rate low and if enough people agree than the service provider is fired (deactivated).


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes, I do! Why would anyone not report cash tips, the benefits of such a small amount are not worth the risks of not reporting not to mention the damage to your conscience by not doing the correct thing, assuming you have a conscience.
> 
> Ratings.... Do away with ratings and you would find that more people tip. With ratings there is little incentive to tip.


Uberfunitis - this forum would be so dull without your input. Is it safe to assume you also claimed your cash tips back in the day when such an activity was clearly in breach of Uber policy?  ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Uberfunitis - this forum would be so dull without your input. Is it safe to assume you also claimed your cash tips back in the day when such an activity was clearly in breach of Uber policy?  ROTFLMFAO


I never drove for Uber during the time that tips were not allowed by Uber. When I started it was you could accept them but not seem like you wanted them. Either way Ubers policy has nothing to do with the IRS and reporting of income.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I never drove for Uber during the time that tips were not allowed by Uber. When I started it was you could accept them but not seem like you wanted them. Either way Ubers policy has nothing to do with the IRS and reporting of income.


HAHAHA your so much better than me. "...seem like I wanted them" of course I do! Any NORMAL driver would. Hence a dedicated forum for TIPS. HEEHEEHEE...Keep trying my friend.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> HAHAHA your so much better than me. "...seem like I wanted them" of course I do! Any NORMAL driver would. Hence a dedicated forum for TIPS. HEEHEEHEE...Keep trying my friend.


I have no idea what you are going on about, that was Ubers policy at one time. I personally do not like tips and do not accept cash tips at all even today.


----------



## Rahlo (Feb 20, 2017)

Let's be clear. The origins of Millenials are their vain, worthless, benefits-sucking, Baby Boomer parents. The Ultimate draft-dodging Me generation. Not to be outdone by Idiot Gen Xers, can't figure out how to change light bulb let alone work an app. Millenials really aren't so bad. They haven't reached the point of life where the realize they're going to die a nobody. They're fun.


----------



## Sabre83 (Nov 22, 2017)

Some days nobody tips, others, everyone tips. Never know. The one consistent is that if you have a rider employed by a major corporate entity and their high paid contractors in the IT industry, you wont get conversation or a tip.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea what you are going on about, that was Ubers policy at one time. I personally do not like tips and do not accept cash tips at all even today.


Wow...my cash tips in a year can buy four tires, rotors and brakes.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Wow...my cash tips in a year can buy four tires, rotors and brakes.


I don't tip unless I have to, and I certainly do not tip Uber drivers so I feel it only correct not to accept tips either. I believe in the end I come out ahead in what I saved not tipping vs what I turned down in tips.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea what you are going on about, that was Ubers policy at one time. I personally do not like tips and do not accept cash tips at all even today.


So you claim what you do not accept? Sure, makes sense



upyouruber said:


> So you claim what you do not accept? Sure, makes sense


BTW, have you opted out of in app tipping yet? Please say yes!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So you claim what you do not accept? Sure, makes sense


I have no choice but to accept tips in app even though I never did opt in to such. In the past (long ago) I worked as a server where I did accept cash tips and you better believe that I accounted for each and every tip that I received and reported it accurately.

As for the tips I receive in app I donate them to charity though I don't really get a tax benefit from that as my standard deduction is greater.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no choice but to accept tips in app even though I never did opt in to such. In the past (long ago) I worked as a server where I did accept cash tips and you better believe that I accounted for each and every tip that I received and reported it accurately.
> 
> As for the tips I receive in app I donate them to charity though I don't really get a tax benefit from that as my standard deduction is greater.


Donation receipt or it never happened.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Donation receipt or it never happened.


I have receipts, that is not the problem. The standard deduction is high enough that it makes not sense to file any other way.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Yo


Uberfunitis said:


> I have receipts, that is not the problem. The standard deduction is high enough that it makes not sense to file any other way.


You make no sense. Accept cash tips and donate them as well. But no, go ahead and screw it up for the rest of us. Thank you so very much.
PS: a sign stating "Tips not accepted" should be posted in your vehicle. I'll even get one made and ship it to you FREE of charge. When, if ever, will you contribute something worthwhile in this forum?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Yo
> 
> You make no sense. Accept cash tips and donate them as well. But no, go ahead and screw it up for the rest of us. Thank you so very much.
> PS: a sign stating "Tips not accepted" should be posted in your vehicle. I'll even get one made and ship it to you FREE of charge. When, if ever, will you contribute something worthwhile in this forum?


Do what works for you, me personally I hate tips and if I can encourage even one person not to tip in the future I feel I have done good that day.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

Last night, 40 miles, 40 dollars. Pax talked about what a good tipper he is for 20 minutes. I don’t bring tips up, but he insisted about patting himself on the back. No tip


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Again, as I specifically stated in the first sentence of my original post, I wasn't _complaining_ about anything. I did, however, notice an interesting trend. I realized as I reviewed my fare/breakdown/tip details from the evening in question that the 5 trips were quite telling with regards to the general tipping habits of various generations. Under 35-ish = no tips (USUALLY) . Over 36-ish= tips (SOMETIMES/OFTEN).
> 
> Granted, it's no scientific, double-blind research study but it does back up what other posters and I have said many times: for some reason, millennials don't tip often.
> 
> ...


It's under the complaints section but I wasn't saying you're complaining in my post quoted.

Millennial is actually a pretty broad range of ages (see my other post).

And,

As I've said, Uber is a platform that doesn't have a culture of tipping. You actually have it pretty good compared to a lot of folks here. That's not to say it's wrong to get tips...but to expect it from a technology platform (at least that's what it guises itself under) is unfair towards the customers when you really should be remarking on the company as a whole.

And would it be better if you got tipped flat $1-2 dollars or 20% per trip? Instead of being tipped upwards of $20 and sometimes even more, and some fares don't tip...you get the definition and concept behind tipping correct? That it's optional. Even if it doesn't "sound right", and I'm not for no tipping but you know it's optional right? And that some people tip you more because they know others tip you little to none?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


there is more to it than that...I've been completely broke and still tipped service people well


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

The people who tip the best are the people who are broke. In my opinion.


----------



## emillsguitar (Nov 22, 2017)

Sitting at a 1 for 15 the past week... College town.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

June132017 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


Not true. I've had plenty of millennials in my car and they talk about work how much they make and how much they spend. They just don't feel drivers are worthy of tips.

When it's busy I ignore pings of suspected millennials when I see their picture or low rating Also they are more likely to do a rating revenge if you don't give them 5 stars


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's under the complaints section but I wasn't saying you're complaining in my post quoted.
> 
> Millennial is actually a pretty broad range of ages (see my other post).
> 
> ...


$40/hr just isn't enough for a driver.

Hell, that's more than I make and I'm an engineer. I mean I'm barely making $70k but I have friends that graduated with me and still haven't found a job.



rideshareMN said:


> there is more to it than that...I've been completely broke and still tipped service people well


Probably not a great idea when you have nothing. 


SaintCl89 said:


> The people who tip the best are the people who are broke. In my opinion.


See above. Help thyself before you help others. Wonder why they're broke.


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


I like your idea of not tipping millennial service workers. If they do confront us, we tell them that we're Uber drivers. Hopefully, they'll get it. Probably not.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

The yuppies in North Dallas never tip


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> $40/hr just isn't enough for a driver.
> 
> Hell, that's more than I make and I'm an engineer. I mean I'm barely making $70k but I have friends that graduated with me and still haven't found a job.
> 
> ...


I been driving 10 months and I average $12 hr. That's before depreciation and maintenance. No driver in south Florida makes $40 hr. Be my guest and try driving Uber/lyft.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no choice but to accept tips in app even though I never did opt in to such. In the past (long ago) I worked as a server where I did accept cash tips and you better believe that I accounted for each and every tip that I received and reported it accurately.
> 
> As for the tips I receive in app I donate them to charity though I don't really get a tax benefit from that as my standard deduction is greater.


I give credit where credit is due, I am furious with you right now. That never happens to me, you win. So you never tip AND turn away CASH TIPS. I want you transported back in time during the Spanish inquisition and ****ing burned until you stop lying.



Uberfunitis said:


> Do what works for you, me personally I hate tips and if I can encourage even one person not to tip in the future I feel I have done good that day.


Arlington Texas has the distinction of being the crappiest big city in the entire county. No public transit despite having a 500k population surrounded by another 2 million souls in the "metroplex". They ***** out the tax payers, like supplementing Jerry World, Cowboy's stadium now AT&T stadium. The whole city is a potholed mess with corrupt cops, the armpit of the greater Dallas metro area by any measure. It's no wonder the ultimate troll turd would emerge from this cesspool.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

joebo1963 said:


> I been driving 10 months and I average $12 hr. That's before depreciation and maintenance. No driver in south Florida makes $40 hr. Be my guest and try driving Uber/lyft.


No thanks.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


Millennials don't tip because they are selfish and out of touch with reality. But, Oh lordy, do they parrot social justice talking points via social media! But then, the little losers don't bother to vote. Too busy copying and pasting social justice bits to facebook I guess. Just ask Hillary and Al Gore what they really think of the youngsters. Little rascals!


----------



## uber-xxx (Oct 25, 2017)

75% of my pax were milenial at one point as I used to drive the Santa Barbara (UCSB) market after I graduated. I can confirm that younger millenials dont really tip, however I didn’t really care as I could make 30/hour without cherrypicking or surge chasing. This was also during my early days of driving when I would actually wait for pax, allow stops/drive thru, etc. 

And this is all that really matters. If any service industry worker was paid a living wage by their employer, nobody would care about tips. But since your average uber driver earns less than 10 bucks from 75% of rides, an extra 1-3$ would go a long way to boost hourly earnings and ultimately driver morale.


----------



## CrashiusClay (Apr 27, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's under the complaints section but I wasn't saying you're complaining in my post quoted.
> 
> Millennial is actually a pretty broad range of ages (see my other post).
> 
> ...


Millenial is not a "pretty broad range of ages," unless you consider the first born Millenial to the last born Millenial.

Generations are defined by years.

That is the purpose of "Generations."


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Do what works for you, me personally I hate tips and if I can encourage even one person not to tip in the future I feel I have done good that day.


Ok good. So post a sign stating such in your car already and stop posting nonsense!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

CrashiusClay said:


> Millenial is not a "pretty broad range of ages," unless you consider the first born Millenial to the last born Millenial.
> 
> Generations are defined by years.
> 
> That is the purpose of "Generations."












If 18-34 isn't a broad range of ages then I guess we know why you were also so prickly with me. Our definitions don't match and so we're never communicating on the same wavelength.


----------



## CrashiusClay (Apr 27, 2017)

No broader a range than any other generation.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I've pulled enough millenials out of SF victorian-mansions-turned-into-multi-unit-dwellings to know that these people are hurting for bucks. It's the number one complaint of employers in my car. They cannot get people to move here becuz of cost of living issues. So it's the wide-eyed millenial dreamers who populate our city now who all have one thing in common. They lack sense.

Who takes Line rides in the AM ? It's the millenials. They emerge from cramped quarters in their trendy outfits, talking their seed money and IPO strategies, but in reality they share 3 to a flat with one bathroom and are undereducated in business common sense. Millenials are all broke in this city with some crazy vision that their App idea will make them rich, but any idiot could tell them is a stupid idea. When the seed money burns up in the next bubble burst, God help them all. 

The young professionals here in SF are discourteous, annoying, self-absorbed, self-entitled, and each and every one of them are entirely p*ssy whipped in addition to being broke. No wonder they don't tip.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

You get tips? I work in shit hole Fargo, ND. MY 9 HOUR shift consisted of MAYBE $65...8 rides and $6 of that total were tips!

Uber has ****ed us so bad here that it's impossible to make ANYTHING as you can see. 

They keep pumping drivers into this area like there's no tomorrow for whatever reason. They said they can't control the number of drivers that want to drive here but realize we are flooded with drivers.

Our drivers consist of people that maybe have lived here for 2 days, don't know the city at all but know every way to scam the shit out of people you would swear they have a degree in it. Demanding cash because of up charges, canceling the ride and not even trying to make a pick up.

Advance sitting here one of these **** tards has decided to park tight next to me. Jesus, I'm surrounded by idiots!


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

Sorry for the cursing but I'm so fed up with some of this behavior I could just shit myself to death.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Chris1973 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are selfish and out of touch with reality. But, Oh lordy, do they parrot social justice talking points via social media! But then, the little losers don't bother to vote. Too busy copying and pasting social justice bits to facebook I guess. Just ask Hillary and Al Gore what they really think of the youngsters. Little rascals!


Or were tired of hidden costs. I would gladly pay more to know exactly how much something cost ahead of time. Thats why they started upfront pricing. People beyond millenials appreciate that concept.

Im tired of buying something for $20, then its $22.50 after taxes, then they expext a tip so it becomes $27.

Id much rather be told that it'll be $27 and go in knowing exactly how much something costs. Its not my job to ensure the employee earns a living wage. Thats the businesses job.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I worked a taxi shift last night...

17 fares... about 14 of them were "in the hood" total tips from those 14 fares was about $15. Closest to getting ripped off was a guy who only had $10.00 to get home... took him for $10.00 flat (Cause it was only like 4.5 miles away... whatever...)


Took 2 people to the airport crack-O-dawn... total tips $25. $9.80 tip on a $10.20 fare and a $15 tip on a $35 trip. Middle aged white guy, and a couple who were in their 50s who were visiting family. Both were prescheduled trips, I was early for both.

Picked up one Millennial downtown outside the clubs.... drive him 4 miles and he pulls a rabbit at a red light and takes off running. $13.40 on the meter with tolls... screwed me over.


Per trip tip average...

Hood 93c per cab trip
Airport trips... $25 in tips on $45 in fares...

Millennials... wasting my time and screwing me over...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have receipts, that is not the problem. The standard deduction is high enough that it makes not sense to file any other way.


You can actually opt to pay more taxes you know. You should do that to offset the tip benefit, since it bothers you t get tips.

Or just donate the tip amount to a charity.



June132017 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


When I was broke and had no car I didn't go clubbing and I walked or cycled. Everywhere.

It has nothing to do with being broke.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Or just donate the tip amount to a charity.





Uberfunitis said:


> As for the tips I receive in app I donate them to charity though I don't really get a tax benefit from that as my standard deduction is greater.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or were tired of hidden costs. I would gladly pay more to know exactly how much something cost ahead of time. Thats why they started upfront pricing. People beyond millenials appreciate that concept.
> 
> Im tired of buying something for $20, then its $22.50 after taxes, then they expext a tip so it becomes $27.
> 
> Id much rather be told that it'll be $27 and go in knowing exactly how much something costs. Its not my job to ensure the employee earns a living wage. Thats the businesses job.


Another post full of nonsense!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Another post full of nonsense!


What's nonsense about it exactly?

If the laborer deserves more, then they should be paid more by their employer/contractor. If the employer, or the industry in general, cannot justify paying them more, why is it the consumers responsibility to supplement their income?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What's nonsense about it exactly?
> 
> If the laborer deserves more, then they should be paid more by their employer/contractor. If the employer, or the industry in general, cannot justify paying them more, why is it the consumers responsibility to supplement their income?


Ok, guess I have to explain it to you.
Your interpretation of something as longstanding and customary as tipping is laughable and without merit. You believe you are making an intelligent argument when nothing can be further from the truth. Please stop. Thank you!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok, guess I have to explain it to you.
> Your interpretation of something as longstanding and customary as tipping is laughable and without merit. You believe you are making an intelligent argument when nothing can be further from the truth. Please stop. Thank you!


Most of American history, tipping was looked down upon as an undemocratic form of bribery. People routinely rejected tips much like Uberfunitis because they believed in equal quality of service for all, not just the rich.

That changed during prohibition, tanking restaurant profits. Servers had to take tips because restaurants couldn't pay them. We've carried it over since then unnecessarily.

Wouldnt you want to just get paid more rather than rely on the goodness of strangers? As pessimistic as you are, id think youd rather take it out of chances hands.

You'd rather get paid $15 an hour and hope for tips, possibly get stifed all night, then to get paid $30 an hour and not have to worry about if they tip or not?

Yes I dont make any sense.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Most of American history, tipping was looked down upon as an undemocratic form of bribery. People routinely rejected tips much like Uberfunitis because they believed in equal quality of service for all, not just the rich.
> 
> That changed during prohibition, tanking restaurant profits. Servers had to take tips because restaurants couldn't pay them. We've carried it over since then unnecessarily.
> 
> ...


Have you posted the anti-tipping sign in your vehicle yet?.....Yeah, thought so!
On another note, its getting late. I'll return to discrediting you another day and thanks for the ultra useless, boring history lesson. BTW, times change, Professor. The year is 2017. Goodnight.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Working class folks are normally the ones who tip. 

College kids.......dont tip

The super rich.......definately dont tip


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Working class folks are normally the ones who tip.
> 
> College kids.......dont tip
> 
> The super rich.......definately dont tip


I wish it was that easy. Honestly, I have been stiffed and generously tipped by all classes of people. You just never know.....with rideshare that is!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Have you posted the anti-tipping sign in your vehicle yet?.....Yeah, thought so!
> On another note, its getting late. I'll return to discrediting you another day and thanks for the ultra useless, boring history lesson. BTW, times change, Professor. The year is 2017. Goodnight.


Do have selective reading? I know you have a woody for me so youve read all my replies. I am not as extreme as Uberfunitis I dont believe tips should be obgligated and service should not be deminished just because someone doesnt tip.

That being said if someone wants to tip, by all means. I will also accept every tip offered with grace and gratitude. I dont expect a tip and if they don't, I dont wish them ill will or grumble about it.

Your ignorance shines through with each post you make. Times do change. Much as tipping was introduced into American culture after the civil war and solidified mostly due to poor laws of prohibition, tipping can also go away.

You've done nothing to discredit me, only yourself with your willful ignorance.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea what you are going on about, that was Ubers policy at one time. I personally do not like tips and do not accept cash tips at all even today.


So why not refuse your paycheck as well? Really, what are you gaining by admitting you refuse tips? Have you posted your anti-tipping sign? Of course not! Good luck with your cause


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

rideshareMN said:


> there is more to it than that...I've been completely broke and still tipped service people well


Exactly! If they can afford to take an Uber, they can afford to throw $2 bucks on top for the driver. Otherwise, they should take the damn bus.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I worked a taxi shift last night...
> 
> 17 fares... about 14 of them were "in the hood" total tips from those 14 fares was about $15. Closest to getting ripped off was a guy who only had $10.00 to get home... took him for $10.00 flat (Cause it was only like 4.5 miles away... whatever...)
> 
> ...


Omg I'd want to chase that piece of shit millennial down and use my glock to put an extra pie hole (or two!) in his face.

What is wrong with them? Who is raising these pathetic losers?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Or were tired of hidden costs. I would gladly pay more to know exactly how much something cost ahead of time. Thats why they started upfront pricing. People beyond millenials appreciate that concept.
> 
> Im tired of buying something for $20, then its $22.50 after taxes, then they expext a tip so it becomes $27.
> 
> Id much rather be told that it'll be $27 and go in knowing exactly how much something costs. Its not my job to ensure the employee earns a living wage. Thats the businesses job.


Then dont buy real estate. Closing costs not included. Keep it up. Another ridiculous statement.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> What's nonsense about it exactly?
> 
> If the laborer deserves more, then they should be paid more by their employer/contractor. If the employer, or the industry in general, cannot justify paying them more, why is it the consumers responsibility to supplement their income?


You literally just answered your own question- driving is a SERVICE INDUSTRY POSITION. A major part of service industry positions is the fact that we do not receive hourly wages and depend on tips for the service we provide to supplement our income.


----------



## West Fargo (Mar 28, 2017)

The life and times as Ubba Jerry

Well its 00:33 here in frozen Fargo. Been on fer about an hour and a half. Not 1 uber call. I did however get 1 Lyft request making $9.80.

We have 1 bar with a good drink special for the ladies BUT there are literally 15 uber cars sitting in the parking lot eye screwing every car driving by to see yet another fly on the terd pile showing up to try and make $5 bucks.

I picked up a curse i can put on drivers that are no more than scammers on wheels. It comes the middle East area where I spent some time making sure our oil flowed freely and in turn I can pay exuberant prices for here in my ubba car.

"May the fleas of a thousand camels infest your butt hole and may your arms be to short to itch."

I love the dirty looks from some of these drivers like I am somehow trespassing on their $5 bucks.

By the way I got my first Ubba request 2 hours into my shift and made $4 bucks! Shit, I'm gonna splurge on name brand pop tonight.....

Averaging $2 per hour, THANK YOU UBER!!! thanks for making sure I don't get over worked.

Ubba jerry


----------



## ClydeClyde (May 8, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> The super rich.......definately dont tip


Unequivocally, the super rich are the stingiest f*cks. I've worked for and amongst some of the richest people in LA and the extent that they nickel and dime everyone who works for them is disgusting. Last night, I drove someone with a net worth of 150 million. No tip.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Julescase said:


> You literally just answered your own question- driving is a SERVICE INDUSTRY POSITION. A major part of service industry positions is the fact that we do not receive hourly wages and depend on tips for the service we provide to supplement our income.





upyouruber said:


> Then dont buy real estate. Closing costs not included. Keep it up. Another ridiculous statement.


I agree that purchasong property is another place where hidding costs can add up. All youve done is solidified my point, however, in real estate, its at least understandable because in that transaction, there are multiple, seperate entitied involved. Youve got yourself, your bank, the seller, their bank, their agent and sometimes your oqn agent.

You cannot compare a real estate transaction to going to a restaurant or hiring a ride. Only a child would try to compare the two.



Julescase said:


> You literally just answered your own question- driving is a SERVICE INDUSTRY POSITION. A major part of service industry positions is the fact that we do not receive hourly wages and depend on tips for the service we provide to supplement our income.


It doesnt matter what industry you are in. The employer is responsible for your pay, not the consumer.

That does not mean the obligation to ensure that you earn a decent wage should land on the consumer. My only obligation as a consumer os to pay what im told to pay. If that's not enough to cover the cost of the staff, then its the businesses responsibility to increase that sales price to cover their expenses. The cpnsumer shouldnt have to suppliment anyones income.

Such a backwards way of looking at earnings. It doesnt matter that you consider something a service industry. Thinking like this will continue to keep wages low. I'm tired of it.

Tipping should be a nice gesture of appreciation, not an obligatory activity that the worker relies on. Perpetuating that thinking only continues your servile attitude and igores history.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


It's funny that Millennials don't tip because they're the ones wanting all these free hand outs but aren't willing to tip people .


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> So why not refuse your paycheck as well? Really, what are you gaining by admitting you refuse tips? Have you posted your anti-tipping sign? Of course not! Good luck with your cause


Such a childish statement. He agreed with his employer to do a certain activity for a certain wage. Why would he refuse the monies he agreed to take? I do agree that rejecting tips offered is extreme, but @uberfunis is trying to make a hard line statement against tipping, which I dont agree with but i can respect because im an adult.



UberDezNutz said:


> It's funny that Millennials don't tip because they're the ones wanting all these free hand outs but aren't willing to tip people .


Its not about free handouta. Have you seen complaints about pricing, how many 1 stars youve gotten about surges, since upfront pricing? i used to get 1 star all the time when I would get a sweet 4x surge because they're wake up and see a $100+ bill and be like WTF?!

Since upfront pricing, I never had a single complaint based on price anymore because they knew, at least approximately, how expensive the ride is going to be.

Ill gladly pay more as long as I know what the price is going in. If you need an average of 20% of tips for the staff to be compensated for their labor, then increase you sale price by 20%


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

June132017 said:


> Millennials don't tip because they are just as broke as Uber drivers.


Then they should learn the bus route and bus schedule and take the GD bus.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Then they should learn the bus route and bus schedule and take the GD bus.





Julescase said:


> Then they should learn the bus route and bus schedule and
> 
> Why take the bus when uber is cheaper? So as long as Americans love getting shit for cheap nothing will change.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> It is not like those food service people are making low wages, they are guaranteed a minimum wage equal to retail workers who get no tips at all. There is nothing special about servers or what they do that should entitle them to tips.


 Well, I waited tables all through college and it's back breaking, stressful, absolutely insane work ( at least at restaurants where they push turnover like mad, which is the type of restaurant I worked at ). Tipping is definitely welcome and well-earned if you're a good server, and people tend to appreciate and acknowledge good service if they're decent, polite human beings.

That being said, navigating through the insane streets of Los Angeles during rush hour traffic while staying present and upbeat, making sure you're taking a good route and making sure the drive is a safe and smooth one also takes skill that should be rewarded. Especially since we do not earn an hourly wage AND we make such a shitty rate per mile. Everyone tips taxis, or at least they should. I don't understand why it's any different when you're paying 1/4 of the price for a cleaner, more pleasant ride. It is mind blowing and beyond baffling.

To those cheap folks who don't tip: did your parents not teach you chipping etiquette, or do you just choose to be an entitled rude person? I'm really trying to find answers so I don't assume people are being idiotic when maybe they just don't know that they're being rude.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Well, I waited tables all through college and it's back breaking, stressful, absolutely insane work ( at least at restaurants where they push turnover like mad, which is the type of restaurant I worked at ). Tipping is definitely welcome and well-earned if you're a good server, and people tend to appreciate and acknowledge good service if they're decent, polite human beings.
> 
> That being said, navigating through the insane streets of Los Angeles during rush hour traffic while staying present and upbeat, making sure you're taking a good route and making sure the drive is a safe and smooth one also takes skill that should be rewarded. Especially since we do not earn an hourly wage AND we make such a shitty rate per mile. Everyone tips taxis, or at least they should. I don't understand why it's any different when you're paying 1/4 of the price for a cleaner, more pleasant ride. It is mind blowing and beyond baffling.
> 
> To those cheap folks who don't tip: did your parents not teach you chipping etiquette, or do you just choose to be an entitled rude person? I'm really trying to find answers so I don't assume people are being idiotic when maybe they just don't know that they're being rude.


I think it has something to do with surviving the recession and McDonald's Dollar Menu. Yeah, parents were pretty tight then.

Probably used rags instead of toilet paper too. Lol


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver said:


> I think it has something to do with surviving the recession and McDonald's Dollar Menu. Yeah, parents were pretty tight then.
> 
> Probably used rags instead of toilet paper too. Lol


As gross as that sounds, there are people who actually do this, then wash and reuse. EWWWWW 'EFFIN SICK!!


----------



## youareamoron (Jan 17, 2018)

Julescase said:


> This isn't a complaint so much as it is an observation and the part of Ubering I'd love to see change.
> 
> I did 5 rides today, worked 3.5 hours, earned $115 ($113 in fares $2 in tips) in the app and received $30 in cash tips. $145 total.
> 
> ...


I tip other people all the time because I was taught manners and because I knew they needed the money. My parents instilled this in me. However if someone got snarky like you and punished me because I was forced to be born in this time I can and will be a complete ****. You are a bad person and I can and will call you out on it. If a waiter or waitress is Millennial and doesn't get tips from Millennials they are being punished for the time they are born in. If they are not getting tips from older generations to teach Millennials a lesson on tipping they are also getting punished for the time they are born in. Posts like yours show there is reason for my misanthropy. I can and will be a **** to my generation and to other generations if they decide to act this way towards me. You deserve it for trying to punish me for what other people do.



anteetr said:


> I've been overtipping service people forever, since I used to be one. Like, 20% minimum. Now I've been driving a couple of years and had more than a few service people stiff me when they should know better. It's always the young ones too.
> 
> From now on when I go out downtown and I get some millennial server I'm going to start paying with my credit card just so I can draw 5 stars where it says tip on the receipt.


I always tip people and am courteous and polite because I was taught that way. Because I alwayas tip but would have to be punished for my generation who doesn't I wouldn't take this nicely at all. Yes I'd have the courage to call you out on it and if you acted snarky or got an attitude I wouldn't take it. If you want to punish me who despite tipping all the time just because of the time period I was born in you are a bad person. I will call you out for being a bad person and I will judge you and hate you. Know what this thread is causing me to believe? Most people are scum and deserve to be hated.



Julescase said:


> Well, I waited tables all through college and it's back breaking, stressful, absolutely insane work ( at least at restaurants where they push turnover like mad, which is the type of restaurant I worked at ). Tipping is definitely welcome and well-earned if you're a good server, and people tend to appreciate and acknowledge good service if they're decent, polite human beings.
> 
> That being said, navigating through the insane streets of Los Angeles during rush hour traffic while staying present and upbeat, making sure you're taking a good route and making sure the drive is a safe and smooth one also takes skill that should be rewarded. Especially since we do not earn an hourly wage AND we make such a shitty rate per mile. Everyone tips taxis, or at least they should. I don't understand why it's any different when you're paying 1/4 of the price for a cleaner, more pleasant ride. It is mind blowing and beyond baffling.
> 
> To those cheap folks who don't tip: did your parents not teach you chipping etiquette, or do you just choose to be an entitled rude person? I'm really trying to find answers so I don't assume people are being idiotic when maybe they just don't know that they're being rude.


I was taught to tip and wasn't taught to be entitled and rude. I was taught manners and I use them because I'm a good person. You apparently weren't because people like you would tip people who had tipped a lot low just because of their age group. I always tip so if someone decided to treat me badly for what other people do I wouldn't take it nicely.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Well, I waited tables all through college and it's back breaking, stressful, absolutely insane work ( at least at restaurants where they push turnover like mad, which is the type of restaurant I worked at ). Tipping is definitely welcome and well-earned if you're a good server, and people tend to appreciate and acknowledge good service if they're decent, polite human beings.
> 
> That being said, navigating through the insane streets of Los Angeles during rush hour traffic while staying present and upbeat, making sure you're taking a good route and making sure the drive is a safe and smooth one also takes skill that should be rewarded. Especially since we do not earn an hourly wage AND we make such a shitty rate per mile. Everyone tips taxis, or at least they should. I don't understand why it's any different when you're paying 1/4 of the price for a cleaner, more pleasant ride. It is mind blowing and beyond baffling.
> 
> To those cheap folks who don't tip: did your parents not teach you chipping etiquette, or do you just choose to be an entitled rude person? I'm really trying to find answers so I don't assume people are being idiotic when maybe they just don't know that they're being rude.


If you've ever done stock for a retailer before I *guarantee* you your back will feel a lot better then it did when you waitress.

But, not to get into the whole "retail jobs harder then waitressing. But waitressing provides service while retail is customer service, minimum wage etc etc".

It's a mixture of everything and not just "cheap folk" who were never taught "proper tipping etiquette".

Things like this:









Combined with cultural differences, makes the whole tipping thing a either yes or no but at the end of the day, like everything else , TIPPING has to change.

People always show me gratitude in words of thanks, or chocolate, or money (yes I've had customers try to push $5. $10 at me) or small tokens of gifts to huge tokens (re: a used, but in excellent condition bag that retailed $1.2k) or a new bag in the $300 range.

But I never expect it.

And this comes from all sorts of backgrounds, folks who are cheap as well as generous.

These days tipping is truly a tip, as in, extra for a job well done.

I only tip mandatory on Uber because I'm on here and I know y'all take away much less then the price I pay, which is cheaper then taxi at times, but still a decent chunk of my paycheck.

I'm not saying every passenger should not tip, but I also think that not every passenger has to tip. I think if you went above and beyond, yes. I think if they're a broke college student who sat there quiet as a mouse, grateful for the ride...maybe not so much.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> .... but I also think that not every passenger has to tip. I think if you went above and beyond, yes. I think if they're a broke college student who sat there quiet as a mouse, grateful for the ride...maybe not so much.


Wrong! I got you to your destination! AND you don't tip?! GTFO!!
The way most young people drive, gotta dodge em everyday. It is a challenge to get from point A to B in a safe manner...AND you don't tip? Even a buck?! 
You can't afford a tip, you can't afford an Uber. Take the bus!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Wrong! I got you to your destination! AND you don't tip?! GTFO!!
> The way most young people drive, gotta dodge em everyday. It is a challenge to get from point A to B in a safe manner...AND you don't tip? Even a buck?!
> You can't afford a tip, you can't afford an Uber. Take the bus!!!


Soooooo

You don't read.

Okay.

Good to know.

Now that you got that off your chest, do you feel better?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Soooooo
> 
> You don't read.
> 
> ...


What's there not to read? Broke college students? They need to take the bus or walk. As I did when I went to school my folks did not even have enough to give me for a bus fare, I'm talking .50 cents. Now go ahead and carbon date me. I got your number, 20 something?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> What's there not to read? Broke college students? They need to take the bus or walk. As I did when I went to school my folks did not even have enough to give me for a bus fare, I'm talking .50 cents. Now go ahead and carbon date me. I got your number, 20 something?


The whole post? Times are changing. I don't need to carbon date you (I guess you'd like to be flattered?).

I never said tipping is bad. And I myself tip (although for you I wouldn't give the standard $5 minimum, it would be .50) and that's because 1) I know the rates are low and 2) because I know people won't tip every time.

That's the thing.

You ever think the bigger tips aren't for an awesome job from point a to b?

That maybe it's just to even out all the "cheap folks"

And maybe, there are folks that can't afford to give as much, because of their current circumstances and it is not THEIR fault that y'all paid so low.

But you don't discuss any of that. Because of course, you just narrow in on the one part that has key words (oh trump would love you) and focus in on that.

Maybe, just maybe...
Nah.

Eta


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> The whole post? Times are changing. I don't need to carbon date you (I guess you'd like to be flattered?).
> 
> I never said tipping is bad. And I myself tip (although for you I wouldn't give the standard $5 minimum, it would be .50) and that's because 1) I know the rates are low and 2) because I know people won't tip every time.
> 
> ...


.50 works for me, if given because you are truly appreciative. Which I doubt that!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> .50 works for me, if given because you are truly appreciative. Which I doubt that!


Lmao, that is my screen shot which is more then lilcindy ever post.

Even though you're S&S I wouldn't wish her on you.

Good luck fellow make America great again.

Clearly you read like the folks trump's tweet is intended for.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

millenials don't have any money. If you have to direct "Tip hate" somewhere it should be the business people, and older crowd you pick up.

People who drive Uber espousing the same stuff you hear from Dr. Phil, is wild (i.e. pick yourself up by your boot straps). Poor people all you have to do is be less poor! The taxis company's price point is why UBER exists. Do you people complain when competition comes in and makes your internet cheaper, or insert anything else here?



sellkatsell44 said:


> If you've ever done stock for a retailer before I *guarantee* you your back will feel a lot better then it did when you waitress.
> 
> But, not to get into the whole "retail jobs harder then waitressing. But waitressing provides service while retail is customer service, minimum wage etc etc".
> 
> ...


Whats up with that math on that receipt? 20 percent on 19.97 is 10.25?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

rex jones said:


> millenials don't have any money. If you have to direct "Tip hate" somewhere it should be the business people, and older crowd you pick up.
> 
> People who drive Uber espousing the same stuff you hear from Dr. Phil, is wild (i.e. pick yourself up by your boot straps). Poor people all you have to do is be less poor! The taxis company's price point is why UBER exists. Do you people complain when competition comes in and makes your internet cheaper, or insert anything else here?
> 
> Whats up with that math on that receipt? 20 percent on 19.97 is 10.25?


That place should be called Travis & FUbster. 
AND $9.22 of $19.97 = 46+%

What a joke! A 20 something wrote that code!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

rex jones said:


> millenials don't have any money. If you have to direct "Tip hate" somewhere it should be the business people, and older crowd you pick up.
> 
> People who drive Uber espousing the same stuff you hear from Dr. Phil, is wild (i.e. pick yourself up by your boot straps). Poor people all you have to do is be less poor! The taxis company's price point is why UBER exists. Do you people complain when competition comes in and makes your internet cheaper, or insert anything else here?
> 
> Whats up with that math on that receipt? 20 percent on 19.97 is 10.25?





OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That place should be called Travis & FUbster.
> AND $9.22 of $19.97 = 46+%
> 
> What a joke! A 20 something wrote that code!


Was wondering about that math as well.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

rex jones said:


> millenials don't have any money. If you have to direct "Tip hate" somewhere it should be the business people, and older crowd you pick up.
> 
> People who drive Uber espousing the same stuff you hear from Dr. Phil, is wild (i.e. pick yourself up by your boot straps). Poor people all you have to do is be less poor! The taxis company's price point is why UBER exists. Do you people complain when competition comes in and makes your internet cheaper, or insert anything else here?
> 
> Whats up with that math on that receipt? 20 percent on 19.97 is 10.25?


It's been known practice of David and busters, if you google it.

My sister used to waitress and she always tell me, tip the subtotal not total with tax. That's obviously total and then some.

She also is the one that got me started on tipping to go orders; just a dollar for mine because I don't eat much.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's been known practice of David and busters, if you google it.
> 
> My sister used to waitress and she always tell me, tip the subtotal not total with tax. That's obviously total and then some.
> 
> She also is the one that got me started on tipping to go orders; just a dollar for mine because I don't eat much.


How does D&B get away with that??!! (I'm about to google it now but I can't believe I've never heard about that scam).


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Julescase said:


> How does D&B get away with that??!! (I'm about to google it now but I can't believe I've never heard about that scam).


I'm not sure but maybe they figure their type of clientele wouldn't notice?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Julescase said:


> How does D&B get away with that??!! (I'm about to google it now but I can't believe I've never heard about that scam).


It's not so much a scam, more like defrauding patrons.
They add a 16% to the bill for what they call a "service fee" in reality that is a tip that goes only partially to the waiter while they pocket a percent of the so called service fee. THEN, they want you to top in tip of the tip(service fee).
D&B needs to make it clear that a tip has already been added.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I'm also a millennial, however I'm a big tipper. I typically tip my fellow drivers $10 minimum, even on minimum fare rides. Most rides I take are less than $15.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

rex jones said:


> millenials don't have any money. If you have to direct "Tip hate" somewhere it should be the business people, and older crowd you pick up


Negative.....Millenials dont tip because they think they are "entitled" to free rides and they ***** about the peanuts they have to pay for an Uber ride.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Negative.....Millenials dont tip because they think they are "entitled" to free rides and they ***** about the peanuts they have to pay for an Uber ride.


Kids don't have money. Did you have money when you were a kid?



OrlUberOffDriver said:


> That place should be called Travis & FUbster.
> AND $9.22 of $19.97 = 46+%
> 
> What a joke! A 20 something wrote that code!


It was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> It's not so much a scam, more like defrauding patrons.
> They add a 16% to the bill for what they call a "service fee" in reality that is a tip that goes only partially to the waiter while they pocket a percent of the so called service fee. THEN, they want you to top in tip of the tip(service fee).
> D&B needs to make it clear that a tip has already been added.


 It's not the fact that they are suggesting tipping various percentages and then giving the amount (18% is $6.00, 20% is $6.80, etc) - some people probably find that helpful. it's the fact that the percentage amounts they are providing are double what they truly SHOULD be for that specific bill amount - the amount they list as 18% is in actuality $35%, and it just goes up from there. I mean, do they think people don't know basic percentages??!! (10%: move decimal over once. 20%: move decimal over once then double it. 15%: add 10% + 1/2 of 10%, etc...).

That's outrageous. The fact that they're even attempting such fraud AND PROBABLY GETTING AWAY WITH IT is criminal (literally, it's a crime!)



rex jones said:


> Kids don't have money. Did you have money when you were a kid?
> 
> It was a rhetorical question.


It's fine if you don't have money- no problem. But take a freaking bus if you can't afford a $2 tip for someone who drove through treacherous traffic in a major city in a crazy downpour that you are specifically avoiding because you are scared to drive in weather like that.

Do people just not get it? I'm consistently baffled by the lack of awareness some pax display on a regular basis.


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


I agree generally. I tend to cherry pick surge rides and ignore base fares. Because of how I do it the 10% of people tipping doesn't tend to bother come much but On the odd occaision I do pick up a base it would be fantastic if there was at least a dollar or two tip but that rarely happens


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I'm never tipping another millennial again, be it a server, bartender, Uber Driver, WHATEVER!! If you're a millennial, you're never getting a tip from me. The reason is clear: You don't scratch my back, I won't scratch yours. Simple logic.


This makes no sense. Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

bobbbobbobb said:


> This makes no sense. Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


They are however if they happen to be a Millenial in a service related industry, throw that logic out. They simply do not tip their fübr drivers.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

bobbbobbobb said:


> Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


I guess this is market dependent. I have yet to receive a tip from servers or bartenders.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> This makes no sense. Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


oddly enough, I've found servers and bartenders to be unreliable tippers, which is startling


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> This makes no sense. Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


Not on planet earth!


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm a milennial and hate other milennials. Every time I've used Uber as a pax I have always cash tipped every driver. I use the same cash tips I get while driving. Please make an exception for me
> 
> My last Uber driver, I couldn't understand his English. Something about his accent was sexy...wow can't believe I'm saying this because some guys think the same about my accent and it bothers me lol. This driver was ridiculously hot! I ended up tipping him more than I wanted to, look at him! How can you not?
> View attachment 176132
> ...





Skinny1 said:


> I've never once thought ill toward a pax paying a surge price and not tipping..... try that approach.


Agree... Plus they all get a 5 star.


----------



## twnFM (Oct 26, 2017)

bobbbobbobb said:


> This makes no sense. Servers and bartenders are generally pretty good about tipping.


None of the ones That were my paxholes


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

BigBadDriver said:


> In NYC, where surge is almost non-existent, UberX consistently costs more than a yellow cab - for the rider. UberX is now on average $20 more expensive than a yellow cab from JFK to Manhattan: $72 vs $52.
> That wasnt the case before upfront pricing. But it is now.
> 
> Lyft is cheaper. Juno has the best rates (and for now only takes 10% from the drivers).
> ...


I don't know about NYC, but, when I visit Boston I've come to realize to only use taxi from airport and Uber all other times. It's only coming from the airport that Uber is higher. Uber fair was going to be $120 vs taxi $75 leaving airport.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> I don't know about NYC, but, when I visit Boston I've come to realize to only use taxi from airport and Uber all other times. It's only coming from the airport that Uber is higher. Uber fair was going to be $120 vs taxi $75 leaving airport.


$120 is normal or was it surging that particular time?


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Before tips were seen as a method to get good service, as in if you give a tip the person will remember and give you better service in the future. Now with ratings people feel that they no longer need to tip because the rating system ensures that they receive good service without the need to tip. If someone provides what you feel is substandard service you rate low and if enough people agree than the service provider is fired (deactivated).


You make a good point there. Many may think the rating system is the best way to tip since they are always looking for "likes" on social apps. lol

Regarding tipping in a club or restaurant, I care more for immediate good service rather than in future. As I give first order I make sure to give a good cash tip on the spot. I never have issues gaining attention the rest of the evening. It usually guarantees great service. Funny thing is, my younger brother taught me this trick. He hated waiting for a server to come when he needed/wanted something additional for the order.



Cableguynoe said:


> $120 is normal or was it surging that particular time?


I didn't pay attention to that point. Didn't know what surging was at the time. I've only recently started with Uber and driving.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Stop scratching the surface, Let's face it: The real problem is low base fare. 

People are complaining because they are not paid accordingly for the work they do, And they have every right to complain. When Uber's rate was $2.0 per mile like few years ago, How often you hear drivers complaining about pax not tipping? Do you complain about no tips after you complete a 40 mile 3.0x surge ride that only took you 45 mins? I can care less about tips if Uber raise base fare by 100%. 

Often people are getting angry at the wrong people for the wrong reason, Not realizing who is the bigger evil pulling all the strings in this society.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

NoPool4Me said:


> Regarding tipping in a club or restaurant, I care more for immediate good service rather than in future. As I give first order I make sure to give a good cash tip on the spot. I never have issues gaining attention the rest of the evening. It usually guarantees great service.


This works well at an open-bar wedding as well. Wife and I had a wedding where I was in the wedding party but she wasn't. I told her once dinner is over to park herrself at the corner of the bar, order a mixed drink, and drop a $20 on the bar when the tender brings is over. Her glass was never empty the entire 3 hours we were there. Even had some people seem slightly annoyed when the tenders would walk past them to bring my wife's drink over, sometimes before the prior glass was even empty.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Millennials and other paxholes are well aware of tipping but never do it, because Uber told them it's ok to be cheap paxhole. The solution is, raising the rates and driver requirements.

Uber is the evil, just watch this joker's facial expression at 06:00 as he starts talking about tips.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Yes I love college towns at 3x surge or more. I don't need their tip. I tip myself!!!


Ah ha, sooo "the tip is included"


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


Did you just equate tipping to SLAVERY?

Paying "SLAVE WAGES" now--isn't that supposed to be something that's out of style?



Ribak said:


> I am not sure about all around the world. Business Insider had a nice comparison in 2014 (http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-vs-taxi-pricing-by-city-2014-10). This is limited to US cities, but I would have to agree with you that UBER is a better deal vs. Taxi's worldwide....and this does not even take into account the filthy conditions of cabs and their drivers.
> 
> View attachment 175455


Did you note the "no idling" part? That's where taxis come out way ahead.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Did you just equate tipping to SLAVERY?
> 
> Paying "SLAVE WAGES" now--isn't that supposed to be something that's out of style?


Just an example showing that just because something is the norm is no indication that it should be the norm.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Such a childish statement. He agreed with his employer to do a certain activity for a certain wage. Why would he refuse the monies he agreed to take? I do agree that rejecting tips offered is extreme, but @uberfunis is trying to make a hard line statement against tipping, which I dont agree with but i can respect because im an adult.
> 
> Its not about free handouta. Have you seen complaints about pricing, how many 1 stars youve gotten about surges, since upfront pricing? i used to get 1 star all the time when I would get a sweet 4x surge because they're wake up and see a $100+ bill and be like WTF?!
> 
> ...


What employee was that? He was temporarily hired by the pax, who decided to pay him more. So why refuse it?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

You have a fundimental misunderstanding of the service industry friend and, Capitolism in general. 
First of all, good service should be rewarded with a good tip (20% minimum). 
In a capitolistic system, good products or good producers are rewarded with being able to charge more than their competitors for a quality product that lasts and saves time for the consumer. 
If you've been to Europe, where socialism abounds, then, you know that service there is not that great in cafés for example. That's because the wait staff get paid a living wage, and they are gonna get paid the same, no matter what the service is like. 
Now, just because it's customary to tip here in the US doesn't guarantee that you'll get good service but it sure helps.
I've been to Europe all over and their service their sucks frankly. If you don't want that here, then better start being a good tipper. 


Uberfunitis said:


> Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Elmo Burrito said:


> You have a fundimental misunderstanding of the service industry friend and, Capitolism in general.
> First of all, good service should be rewarded with a good tip (20% minimum).
> In a capitolistic system, good products or good producers are rewarded with being able to charge more than their competitors for a quality product that lasts and saves time for the consumer.
> If you've been to Europe, where socialism abounds, then, you know that service there is not that great in cafés for example. That's because the wait staff get paid a living wage, and they are gonna get paid the same, no matter what the service is like.
> ...


I have no problem with charging more for a better product, that is not what tipping is though. Tipping is voluntary so you are not charging anything for that service.

I have lived in Europe as well and I find the service level to be about the same as what we have here in the US at least for me. If I went to a low end place I got low end service and if I went to a high end place I got better service exactly how it is here in the US.

A tip should encourage better service but in reality it does not at all. A server is going to give crap service and still wrongly expect a great tip. The problem is that most people think that they give better service than they actually do.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I've only been to London but had no issues with service in any restaurant I went to.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The problem is that most people think that they give better service than they actually do.


One of the first things I agree 100% with this guy. 
Kind of off subject, but it's funny to me how many posts of people with bad ratings think it's just pax being stupid, or most recently, pax being black.

Like a driver can't deserve a bad rating once in a while.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

rex jones said:


> Kids don't have money. Did you have money when you were a kid?
> 
> It was a rhetorical question.


99% of tips I HAVE received from millenials were from those going to or from their less than $10/hour job. Either because their crappy car wasn't running or it was too late for the bus. Maybe a quarter of THOSE trips tip. They're usually longer trips, too. (If they were short, they'd walk).

99% of the trips where millenials are going from one bar to another, restaurant to bar, home to either, etc. DO NOT TIP.

They obviously have money. I can't afford to go to half the places they do.

It's not about not having money.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> 99% of tips I HAVE received from millenials were from those going to or from their less than $10/hour job. Either because their crappy car wasn't running or it was too late for the bus. Maybe a quarter of THOSE trips tip. They're usually longer trips, too. (If they were short, they'd walk).
> 
> 99% of the trips where millenials are going from one bar to another, restaurant to bar, home to either, etc. DO NOT TIP.
> 
> ...


Just because you are spending money doesn't not necessarily mean that you have money, we are a nation of debt after all.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

twnFM said:


> None of the ones That were my paxholes


Same with me in Houston. I've received maybe 3 tips in as many years from bartenders and servers. And even after we talked about tipping.



Uberfunitis said:


> Just because you are spending money doesn't not necessarily mean that you have money, we are a nation of debt after all.


Ok, credit then? Either way they are able to buy.

My point is still valid. They are clearly not broke in my sense of the word. They're not eating Ramen noodles and staying home because they can't afford to go out.


----------



## Soulless_senpai (Mar 10, 2018)

So you just noticed that millennials are shitty tippers? um ok.....


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why do others believe that it is needed to tip, tipping is a relatively recent thing in the US and was fought against when it was first introduced to the point of many states outright creating laws against it. Just because something has been done in the past is not indication that it is the correct thing to do and is something that should be continued. Let us look at slavery as an example, it is just what people did for many generations until it was not. The same for Europe they are the ones that we got all this tipping from and now it is not even all that prevalent there like it is here. There is precedent for tipping falling out of favor once firmly established, I see no reason that tipping should not go away here in the US as well.


stop spreading mis information, youre the reason the world & the Internet sucks. its o.k. to be ignorant that means you just not informed, stupid & lying is a choice






Brutus was stealing popeyes fares in 1954 because they were "healthy tippers"

now unless you think the 1950s when jim crow was in effect & it was cool to beat your property, i mean wife..

thats no where near recent.

tipping a cab drivers was always a thing just like a pizza delivery guy, bartender, server... if not you just a cheap sob that has no business summoning up a chauffeur

if you cant be bothered to hand the humam being least $5 on a 41% subsidized ride, who risked their life trying to do an honest days living, just duck tape up the domicile & barbeque with charcoal indoors. no one loved you & you never loved anyone. no one will Miss you.

ironically the 1965-1985 per mile minute rates & the 1971 minimum fare in 90+% of markets in 2018 is akin to modern day slavery as its averages out to a 1981 minimum wage & is highly illegal


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

p


Julescase said:


> Again, as I specifically stated in the first sentence of my original post, I wasn't _complaining_ about anything. I did, however, notice an interesting trend. I realized as I reviewed my fare/breakdown/tip details from the evening in question that the 5 trips were quite telling with regards to the general tipping habits of various generations. Under 35-ish = no tips (USUALLY) . Over 36-ish= tips (SOMETIMES/OFTEN).
> 
> Granted, it's no scientific, double-blind research study but it does back up what other posters and I have said many times: for some reason, millennials don't tip often.
> 
> ...


lots of reasons

theyre poor since they cant afford something a typical 16 year old can save for over a summer so also bitter

the app for years blatantly lied to them about being included when they were not

improper upbringing no one taught them any better if they had two parents both were working

they have no frame of reference, cabs were never something to be taken daily, theres never been a point in history where poor people had chauffeurs aside from traveling, locally cabs were like for emergency situations, car in shop, stranded, etc.

unaware and no empathy lots are crack, ritlin, Adderall babies that cant keep attention for more than 15 seconds

they really have no viable employment opportunities ubers paying $3 an hour the warehouse like amazon Walmart pay the same $11 an hour Roseanne made at welmans plastics in 1989

they also have no concept of ownership so have no clue it costs a minimum of $10 to deliver 100-500 pounds 1-5 miles after driving 1-5 miles in a 1000 pound vehicle in 2018 because of physics

they also have no idea its pretty much the most dangerous thing a human can do because they young & invincible they place no value on their lives, me personally cant comprehend letting a stranger drive me, if im going to go its gonna be my fault if i can manage it, imagine dying on a two taco ride...

we raised em for the most part i mean look at the number of parents willing to send their kids off alone with the equivalent of the pizza delivery guy, like seriously just putting their kid in a ride alone with someone from a developing nation no background check over there, senior citizens, & others who rarely get any lovin willing to drive people for $2? seriously i mean seriously wtf

understand these pax just as trapped as most drivers they cant afford cars most likely they not paying their credit cards to zero, they paying interest on rides they took summer of 2016 lol

and honestly cant blame em, ive owned a car since i was 16 & cant relate because if i needed a ride for whatever reason even theres plenty of friends or family members im sure would rather have & appreciate the $, i mean in the 90s it was customary to throw em $5-10 on the tank or a 12 pack & a smoke sack, i mean if there was an app in the app store i could download that lets me steal from people with immunity & no consequences well its america gotta get in where you fit in


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Julescase said:


> OMG - I had three entitled millennial shitheels in my car last weekend, I picked them up at a Hollywood club at about 2:15 AM - it was a 2.2 surge so of course I was hoping it would be a substantial distance ........instead they were *****ing about how, at the moment (due to the surge) the Uber ride they originally *wanted* to take to Santa Monica would've cost $50 (for a 15 + mile ride) and they went on and on about "Highway Robbery!""Effin' Ridiculous!" "No Way!" So I was The very unlucky person who was driving them about 1 mile west to a strip club where they could "wait the surge out so they wouldn't be RAPED BY UBER"


Strip Club... was it:

*"Girls! Girls! Girls!" ? ...or the one on la brea*

*let me see if I understand this, because they can't afford the surge, they decided to wait it out at a strip club....lol...idiots*


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Just because you are spending money doesn't not necessarily mean that you have money, we are a nation of debt after all.


 Would you consider tipping your waiters, bartenders, car wash attendants, hair dresesers and delivery guys?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> Would you consider tipping your waiters, bartenders, car wash attendants, hair dresesers and delivery guys?


I would consider it, but would only actually tip them if they had some leverage over me. like the waiter at a place I intended to visit again etc. Uber really does not have that for the most part.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would consider it, but would only actually tip them if they had some leverage over me. like the waiter at a place I intended to visit again etc. Uber really does not have that for the most part.


Yes they do....get down rated and watch the quality of the car that pulls up getting worse and worse.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Yes they do....get down rated and watch the quality of the car that pulls up getting worse and worse.


yea No, sorry I don't tip and have a 4.94 as a passenger rating the quality of vehicles is not going down more than the general quality of drivers is going down but that has nothing to do with tipping or not tipping.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> One of the first things I agree 100% with this guy.
> Kind of off subject, but it's funny to me how many posts of people with bad ratings think it's just pax being stupid, or most recently, pax being black.
> 
> Like a driver can't deserve a bad rating once in a while.


Not only that, but I've given a few rides where I would have given myself less than 5*, but the pax either gives me 5* or doesn't rate me. We all tend to forget about those rides.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> yea No, sorry I don't tip and have a 4.94 as a passenger rating the quality of vehicles is not going down more than the general quality of drivers is going down but that has nothing to do with tipping or not tipping.


Well, how many rides do u have on the 4.94? Do u mention that u are an Uber driver? Lots of things can come into play before ur stats hold true.

If every quality uber driver did their part, the law of averages will bring the quality of the ride down for a non tipper.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I would consider it, but would only actually tip them if they had some leverage over me..


What if i deliver your pizza?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Well, how many rides do u have on the 4.94? Do u mention that u are an Uber driver? Lots of things can come into play before ur stats hold true.
> 
> If every quality uber driver did their part, the law of averages will bring the quality of the ride down for a non tipper.


I do about 2 rides as a passenger every week and no I never mention that I drive for uber nor do I ever mention tipping in any way the majority of drivers do not rate based on tips received.



XPG said:


> What if i deliver your pizza?


I never order pizza for delivery, but yes if I were to order from the same place more than once I would tip. Uber I almost always never get the same driver.


----------



## uberisSATAN (Apr 20, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> yea No, sorry I don't tip and have a 4.94 as a passenger rating the quality of vehicles is not going down more than the general quality of drivers is going down but that has nothing to do with tipping or not tipping.


all it takes is you getting 1 smart driver & once thats a 4.7 or less & boom 5-10+ minutes on your pick up " but the app shows drivers 3 minutes away"

but its trivial to get a burner account & start over at 5, but i usually ignore those to newbies or a 4.5 syarting over neither share the same oxygen as me

some people dont belong on earth & i know you dont care but no one in real life really likes you & youre right it shouldn't matter

hope you dont die in a tragic two taco accident because if the driver feels they only worth $2 how much you think they value the meat bag in the back?

such a sorry excuse for a human being



Uberfunitis said:


> I do about 2 rides as a passenger every week and no I never mention that I drive for uber nor do I ever mention tipping in any way the majority of drivers do not rate based on tips received.
> 
> I never order pizza for delivery, but yes if I were to order from the same place more than once I would tip. Uber I almost always never get the same driver.


cuz 96% fail because of riders like you and of course ubers design & some dont one star they just take it for the team because they actually scared to lose their job & may just unmatch request

youre actually a driver & dont tip? hahahaha hahahaha no one raised you proper had a few of those back in year one, they 1 starred me back oh nose lmao

do what cha do everyone gaming the system because thats what it is now a game, luckily 2+ years ago i figured it out & rarely have to deal with ubers scum riders, i pass em off to the less fortunate so they get the 1star experience they pay for


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> The expectation of tipping is an antiquated system that needs to be abolished.
> 
> Tip if you feel like you want to but tipping shouls no longer be the social norm.
> 
> ...


 you should probably live in Paris or Japan.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Julescase said:


> you should probably live in Paris or Japan.


Yep.

Before this job I've never worked at a place where tipping was a thing, and still I disagree with Steve's comment 100%


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yep.
> 
> Before this job I've never worked at a place where tipping was a thing, and still I disagree with Steve's comment 100%


Well, funny, because I've definitely worked in jobs where tipping was a thing (including Uber!) and I also disagree with Steve's comment(s) 100%. 

Sooooo, survey says: Stevie boy, you'z goin' to Japan!!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I never order pizza for delivery, but yes if I were to order from the same place more than once I would tip. Uber I almost always never get the same driver.


 Everytime you go out; eat, drink, hair cut, Uber etc, your servers, drivers, barbers will be working under the assumption that you will tip them. Why? Because this is America and vast majority of the "customer service" jobs rely most heavily on tipping. You benefit from their good service and leave without tipping.

Don't get me wrong but, I think you are a manipulative liar. If you want to be decent civilized person start telling your Uber drivers in advance that you never ever tip.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I've always tipped my Uber drivers. It wasn't until I started driving that I realized how few people tip. I don't know whether it's because Uber was telling people not to tip (I never heard that as a rider but I was late to start using the service) or a generational thing, but it's very weird.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> Everytime you go out; eat, drink, hair cut, Uber etc, your servers, drivers, barbers will be working under the assumption that you will tip them. Why? Because this is America and vast majority of the "customer service" jobs rely most heavily on tipping. You benefit from their good service and leave without tipping.
> 
> Don't get me wrong but, I think you are a manipulative liar. If you want to be decent civilized person start telling your Uber drivers in advance that you never ever tip.


The tipping system in general is manipulative. I honestly don't care what someone expects or thinks that they should get all I care about is what was actually agreed to and tipping is a voluntary system. With the exception of rideshare drivers those other service people are guaranteed the same minimum wage that retail workers make when tips and direct compensation is combined.

With Uber and Lyft drivers we are our own business and have the ability to set our own rates by only accepting trips with enough surge to meet our requirements whatever those requirements are. I don't tip business owners who have the ability to set their own rates, if they want to charge more for their service than do so.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Tipping certainly doesn't say everything about a person, but I think what it does say is, they are not that compassionate and generous to the little guy. 
Also, I do not go out with any friend that doesn't tip. Why, Because I'm the one that picks up the tab and the tip for them and that's just plain narcissistic!


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> The tipping system in general is manipulative. Uber drivers own business and have the ability to set our own rate I don't tip business owners who have the ability to set their own rates.


 You said you tip your waiter at a place you intended to visit again. Sounds like your brain makes hypocritical decisions when the fear system is active!

If you have a non-tipping model, you must tell this to your server before the service begins. If you don't have balls to do this, you should stop acting as if you have a working non-tipping model!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> You said you tip your waiter at a place you intended to visit again. Sounds like your brain makes hypocritical decisions when the fear system is active!
> 
> If you have a non-tipping model, you must tell this to your server before the service begins. If you don't have balls to do this, you should stop acting as if you have a working non-tipping model!


I don't have to do anything with regards to tipping in fact the only reason that I tip at places I plan to go to more than once is that they have leverage to extort a tip from me otherwise I would not tip them either. I don't eat often at the same places, so largely it is not a problem.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I don't have to do anything in fact the only reason that I tip at places I plan to go to more than once is that they have leverage to extort a tip from me otherwise I would not tip them either. I don't eat often at the same places, so largely it is not a problem.


 The Uber driver is a server too. Just come out of the closet and tell them your "non-tipping" model before the service begins, then we'll discuss your forthcoming 4.1 rating and wait time.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> The Uber driver is a server too. Just come out of the closet and tell them your "non-tipping" model before the service begins, then we'll discuss your forthcoming 4.1 rating and wait time.


Nope sorry the Uber driver is a business owner who has the ability to set their own rates by using surge..... The server is an employee who is guaranteed minimum wage.

I have no intention of telling anyone anything about what I choose to voluntarily do with regards to tips.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Nope sorry the Uber driver is a business owner who has the ability to set their own rates by using surge..... The server is an employee who is guaranteed minimum wage.
> 
> I have no intention of telling anyone anything about what I choose to voluntarily do with regards to tips.


 9 out of your 10 post is about your non-tipping model. But when you are in a Uber car, all of a sudden you have no intention of telling anyone anything about what you choose to voluntarily do with regards to tips.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

XPG said:


> 9 out of your 10 post is about your non-tipping model. But when you are in a Uber car, all of a sudden you have no intention of telling anyone anything about what you choose to voluntarily do with regards to tips.


Yes that is correct, I will talk all day long about tipping but I will say nothing to the person who thinks that I should be tipping them. I will just let my actions speak for themselves in that situation.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Yes that is correct, I will talk all day long about tipping but I will say nothing to the person who thinks that I should be tipping them. I will just let my actions speak for themselves in that situation.


 So you talk all day about tipping, try to justify your non-tipping model to other Uber drivers, while you're hiding behind a nickname. But when you benefit from their service, you chose to hide in a closet and not speak about tipping!


----------

